# What is the point of making dish washers



## Rosenz (Mar 7, 2012)

I have a dishwasher. And you cab buy sanitary ones at the supermarket. Seems a wate of time

Convince me otherwise!


----------



## Ferretmom (Feb 17, 2012)

The only dishwasher I have is myself and my other half. The knitted dishcloths hold up better than the store bought ones. They also double as potholders.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

For the same reasons we knit socks, sweaters, hats, scarves, etc. Our knitted items give us pleasure, they are useful, and all of the items can be purchased in a store, just not the ones we make.


----------



## knitter61 (Jan 24, 2012)

People love them and they make good gifts. It's also a good project to carry with you and do when in waiting rooms or sitting at ball games! Even with a dishwasher I have lots of things I don't put in there like my good china, crystal and pots and pans. Some of us just love a good handmade dishcloth. They also make good facecloths and the larger ones are good for men who can't stand a small one! So you see lots of reasons.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I love the knitted dish cloths I use them in the kitchen not only for the dishes but on my counters and on my kitchen table I have them for many years. I also make wash cloths I love them to. My DH takes my old ones up to his man cave for rags he loves them. I just made three for my swap buddy and a soap holder or soap on a rope holder now I'm making more for my next swap. Every one should enjoy them. As for what was mentioned before. We make socks, scarfs, hats and mittens and other thing we can purchase in the store.Why because they last a lot longer. We get pleasure making them and love to see our handmade things used or worn. So why do you make things you can purchase in the stores? No one has to convince you to make dish cloths. You do not have to. We have our costumes and you have yours. I will tell you some of the lady's on your side of the world have started making them. Because of all they have seen on this forum.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

There is a group in Victoria, B. C., and I am sure there are some in other places, that knit cotton dishclothes for Africa.
They are used to wash newborns.


----------



## camplaffalot (Mar 2, 2012)

I knit dishcloths like crazy all last summer when I was undergoing chemo. The young nurses all said "My grandmother used to make those for me and they are wonderful and mine are worn out and my granny is gone and oh please would you make me one? Please?" I must have made 30 of them. Then I just kept on making them when I found some fabulous handmade soaps at my local farmers market. My husband made simple little wooden soap rests for the soap. Then I wrapped a soap with a cloth and tied it all on the soap rest with a bow and sent one to everyone in my family for Christmas, including the men and all 11 grandkids. They LOVED 'em. Just shows that what's old becomes new again. Oh, and now everyone just places orders with me.......


----------



## Rosenz (Mar 7, 2012)

camplaffalot said:


> I knit dishcloths like crazy all last summer when I was undergoing chemo. The young nurses all said "My grandmother used to make those for me and they are wonderful and mine are worn out and my granny is gone and oh please would you make me one? Please?" I must have made 30 of them. Then I just kept on making them when I found some fabulous handmade soaps at my local farmers market. My husband made simple little wooden soap rests for the soap. Then I wrapped a soap with a cloth and tied it all on the soap rest with a bow and sent one to everyone in my family for Christmas, including the men and all 11 grandkids. They LOVED 'em. Just shows that what's old becomes new again. Oh, and now everyone just places orders with me.......


Can they be made as very soft face cloths.

Can someone post a picture of one. I have never used one so you all may concince otherwise. What stitch do you use


----------



## Knit Diva (Apr 17, 2011)

Same here! Love them.


Ferretmom said:


> The only dishwasher I have is myself and my other half. The knitted dishcloths hold up better than the store bought ones. They also double as potholders.


----------



## Knit Diva (Apr 17, 2011)

Exactly!!! 


Barbara Ann said:


> For the same reasons we knit socks, sweaters, hats, scarves, etc. Our knitted items give us pleasure, they are useful, and all of the items can be purchased in a store, just not the ones we make.


----------



## Rosenz (Mar 7, 2012)

Knit Diva said:


> Exactly!!!
> 
> 
> Barbara Ann said:
> ...


Wow I got everyone fired up over this one.

They must be quick and easy to knit and give you pleasure.


----------



## Ferretmom (Feb 17, 2012)

The Lily brand cotton is soft when made into wash/dish cloths. Also Lily on their site has several patterns. If you checkout the Swaps section of this forum you can also see several patterns. Another way to learn new stitches is to make a swatch and turn it into a cloth.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Lots of people like to knit or crochet them. I make spa cloths and wrap them around a fancy bar of soap for a stocking stuffer, but I don't do dish cloths. If it can't go in my dishwasher, I don't own it!


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi,
Because we can pratice new stitches and even an OOP's is usable.
Make great gifts, never got one back,,,just requests for more.
Soft for baby's,great in the shower, good for dishes, and when they get really ratty looking they make great cleaning cloths.

Make them a little longer and you have a great hand towel.

And because sometimes my mind just wants to make something simple.

I made many of them in my lifetime and God willing, I have a few 100 more to go.

Jump on board, once you get started..you'll wonder what took you so long.

Linda


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

camplaffalot said:


> I knit dishcloths like crazy all last summer when I was undergoing chemo. The young nurses all said "My grandmother used to make those for me and they are wonderful and mine are worn out and my granny is gone and oh please would you make me one? Please?" I must have made 30 of them. Then I just kept on making them when I found some fabulous handmade soaps at my local farmers market. My husband made simple little wooden soap rests for the soap. Then I wrapped a soap with a cloth and tied it all on the soap rest with a bow and sent one to everyone in my family for Christmas, including the men and all 11 grandkids. They LOVED 'em. Just shows that what's old becomes new again. Oh, and now everyone just places orders with me.......


That sounds like a fantastic gift! I would love to get something like that... what a great idea.

I hope you are feeling better.


----------



## camplaffalot (Mar 2, 2012)

I make the simple garter stitch ones. They are part of my "idiot knitting" lineup - things that are super simple that I can knit while watching TV. In fact, I occasionally fall asleep while knitting them and just keep right on knitting! My husband comes over and shakes me awake and tells me "That's creepy!." LOL A tip if you get into making them: WalMart has a wonderful small project bag with little pockets for scissors and needles and stuff. It holds a lot more than it looks like it will. And it's a bargain at $6.95. I use a cane and this little bag is so easy to carry in the same hand as my cane. Really love it. I've got three of them: 1 for cloths, 1 for scarves, and 1 for baby hats. Just grab one and go. I occasionally just leave one in the car so I have knitting with me at all times!


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I've made spa cloths, hand towels and even hair towels. As others have stated these are easy items to craft between more difficult projects. Or as a break from a particularly "intense" item. They make nice gifts, are simple to make and not very expensive.

You can add a bar of handcrafted soap, perhaps some shower gel or bubble bath or other "spa" items and you have a really nice gift for any occasion.


----------



## Rosenz (Mar 7, 2012)

camplaffalot said:


> I make the simple garter stitch ones. They are part of my "idiot knitting" lineup - things that are super simple that I can knit while watching TV. In fact, I occasionally fall asleep while knitting them and just keep right on knitting! My husband comes over and shakes me awake and tells me "That's creepy!." LOL A tip if you get into making them: WalMart has a wonderful small project bag with little pockets for scissors and needles and stuff. It holds a lot more than it looks like it will. And it's a bargain at $6.95. I use a cane and this little bag is so easy to carry in the same hand as my cane. Really love it. I've got three of them: 1 for cloths, 1 for scarves, and 1 for baby hats. Just grab one and go. I occasionally just leave one in the car so I have knitting with me at all times!


That is what I call you a dedicated knitter, knitting in your sleep

You have all convinced me, I will try making a face cloth. Do I use fine cotton or thick for that. Is there a special stitch for face cloths to make them softer?


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Wonderful, glad you are going to try.
I use Peaches/Cream or Sugar/Cream. It is thicker than other cottons. I prefer 100% cotton. Different brands of yarn have other cotton yarns. All are usable.
There are some very nice spa cottons that are a little softer and nice for face cloths.
Cotton Tots is nice for babys.

Also make small squares 2x2 or 3x3 for make up removers.

Google for pattern stitches, the list is endless.
Have fun. Linda


----------



## Rosenz (Mar 7, 2012)

LEE1313 said:


> Wonderful, glad you are going to try.
> I use Peaches/Cream or Sugar/Cream. It is thicker than other cottons. I prefer 100% cotton. Different brands of yarn have other cotton yarns. All are usable.
> There are some very nice spa cottons that are a little softer and nice for face cloths.
> Cotton Tots is nice for babys.
> ...


I live in New Zealand. How can I buy peaches and cream cotton online


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

www.sugarcream.com

But I think you can find it other places also.
Maybe just look for cotton yarn and see what you find. 
Do you have yarn sites over there?? Perhaps they have 100% cottons.
Sorry I'm not more help.
Linda



Rosenz said:


> LEE1313 said:
> 
> 
> > Wonderful, glad you are going to try.
> ...


----------



## pug retirement (Jun 5, 2011)

Rosenz said:


> I have a dishwasher. And you cab buy sanitary ones at the supermarket. Seems a wate of time
> 
> Convince me otherwise!


Like you I thought why would you make your own. But I can make them the size I want not the size that some big company wants to sell me. They last long and they don't get smelly. Try it and you'll see why!!


----------



## wetfeet2 (Sep 14, 2011)

Its easier if you go to www.ravelry.com. Click on patterns and type dish cloth into the search. There are 18 pages of pics/patterns. Quite an array! Think I'm gonna go have a look. 
Kristine


Rosenz said:


> Can they be made as very soft face cloths.
> 
> Can someone post a picture of one. I have never used one so you all may concince otherwise. What stitch do you use


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

When doing face cloths, I like a cotton/linen blend or all linen. It is a nice way to practice differernt stitch patterns and it does make a nice gift...


----------



## dsimp4 (Nov 24, 2011)

I knit dish/wash cloths because I want to have immediate gratification.
I don't have a lot of patience and these give me the satisfaction I need.
I love to make them and everyone I know wants more. It's a win/ win situation. I especially like the pictures that you knit into them for each season. Give it a try, you might just enjoy the fact they go so quick.


----------



## GladOak (Oct 15, 2011)

mama879 said:


> I love the knitted dish cloths .............................
> 
> I will tell you some of the lady's on your side of the world have started making them. Because of all they have seen on this forum.


I am on this side of the world - Australia, and yes, I have started making, using, and giving them to friends who all think they are great.

Cannot find photos I took of mine, but there are plenty of patterns with pictures.


----------



## mommysparkles56 (Dec 15, 2011)

I was the same, I said what the heck would I need those for and didn't understand the fascination with them, but reading the forum everyday and seeing so many posts related to how much so many of you loved them I got worn down and decided to give them a try. Went to joann's and bought sugar and cream which I love and some of the cute pattern books and have made 4 so far. Hooked! I can't believe it but I am in love with making them, knit and crochet. Will continue, they're awesome! Thanks ladies!


----------



## shockey (May 13, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> For the same reasons we knit socks, sweaters, hats, scarves, etc. Our knitted items give us pleasure, they are useful, and all of the items can be purchased in a store, just not the ones we make.


Ditto Barbara Ann, I just LOVE KNITTING!


----------



## Mem51 (Jan 6, 2012)

I refuse to have a dishwasher. Don't trust them and one more thing to suck up energy and breakdown. Dish washing is a lost art, I find it meditating and using my pretty dishcloths that I have made and received is a pleasure!!!


----------



## shockey (May 13, 2011)

Rosenz said:


> camplaffalot said:
> 
> 
> > I make the simple garter stitch ones. They are part of my "idiot knitting" lineup - things that are super simple that I can knit while watching TV. In fact, I occasionally fall asleep while knitting them and just keep right on knitting! My husband comes over and shakes me awake and tells me "That's creepy!." LOL A tip if you get into making them: WalMart has a wonderful small project bag with little pockets for scissors and needles and stuff. It holds a lot more than it looks like it will. And it's a bargain at $6.95. I use a cane and this little bag is so easy to carry in the same hand as my cane. Really love it. I've got three of them: 1 for cloths, 1 for scarves, and 1 for baby hats. Just grab one and go. I occasionally just leave one in the car so I have knitting with me at all times!
> ...


I make mine out of Panda Cotton Blend 8 ply and they look great and wash very well.


----------



## shockey (May 13, 2011)

GladOak said:


> mama879 said:
> 
> 
> > I love the knitted dish cloths .............................
> ...


Hi
Yes I am in Sydney and make them too and put a little cake of soap with them - what a lovely little gift! I am so glad I started making them!


----------



## gailgal (Sep 26, 2011)

Let us not forget they dry faster. Are easier to hold for those who have arthritc hands. Can be popped in microwave for 1 min. once a week for sanitizeing.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

I too asked this question and have still not knitted any to use as face or dish cloths but I have used many of the patterns to make snuggly Afghans, by joing about 20 together.There are so many patterns around for them and as everyone has said, very portable and fun to try new stitches! I think you might find some suitable yarn in Spotlight, they had it in Wellington when I visited last year! OK then if you're going to give it a try, so will I!!


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

They can also be used as polishing cloths. and are much better than store bought


----------



## TennGrand (Apr 6, 2011)

Amen to all the other answers to you question! I will add another reason: They are a great way to learn new suitch patterns. Try out a new or complicated pattern on an inexpensive dishcloth. Just add a garter stitch border to the pattern of five stitches on top, bottom and sides and away you go!


----------



## fibertrix (Apr 25, 2011)

I havew made a few of these and I love them. So much better than chux or wetex for wiping down the bench and that dribble under the kettle. It's not so easy to get cotton over here, I grab any that I find at garage sales and make some funny one offs. Try Trademe or Spotlight, I don't know if Kmart would have any. Ring around first. No-one on the Westcoast stocks it. Be warned-it's addictive LOL


----------



## valj46 (Jul 25, 2011)

Ferretmom said:


> The only dishwasher I have is myself and my other half. The knitted dishcloths hold up better than the store bought ones. They also double as potholders.


Same in our household , i think of all the water that & electricity that a dish washer uses when there are not many dishes to be washed with just 2 of you , i can understand a family having a dish washer & some people have a phobia of getting their hands wet ,i have a friend like that.every one needs a cloth to wipe the surfaces ,fridges & microwaves etc , there was a programme on t.v a couple of weeks ago stating there are more germs in a microwave than on a toilet seat


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

I like to do simple things sometimes and something that I enjoy doing. The dishcloth serves that purpose for me. I don't think anyone should make them if they have to be "convinced". You are a coward if you don't try at least one. After using it, if you don't like it, don't do anymore. But, I think you will get hooked and make them for yourself, for your family, and for others, and wonder why you had to be convinced in the first place. "TRY ONE YOU WILL LIKE IT".


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

Rosenz said:


> I have a dishwasher. And you cab buy sanitary ones at the supermarket. Seems a wate of time
> 
> Convince me otherwise!


got a dishwasher as well. but i love my crochet dish cloths, for other things in kitchen. ie washing down boards, some dishes i cnt put in dishwasher. and like someone else said. my hubbie loves my old ones as well. he uses them for his boots or wipes his lorry with them.lol


----------



## elaine_1 (Apr 5, 2011)

would be interested to know if anyone in the uk knits dishcloths and what yarn do you use.


----------



## valj46 (Jul 25, 2011)

elaine_1 said:


> would be interested to know if anyone in the uk knits dishcloths and what yarn do you use.


craft cotton i paid £2.10p for a 100gram ball which you can get 2 good size dish cloths out of at my local wool shop,she only eucra or white ,if you don't live near a knitting shop buy on line but you have to pay postage


----------



## chervils (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi rosenz I have just made my first dishcloth, I made one with the word Love knitted into it and really enjoyed doing it, I certainly will be making more. I too am in NZ and I got my dishcloth yarn from my local shop. It was a Wendy's product and currently my shop only had white or beige and it was about $11 for 100gms and it looks like I might get three cloths out of it. If you go on Trade Me you can find lots of coloured ones, just type in Dishcloth cotton.


----------



## rose haft (Jul 30, 2011)

I made dishcloths for my friend at Christmas. Anything might do, but I had a good time coordinating each friends' kitchen colors & tastes, birdhouses for one whose window faced her collection of....birdhouses. Dog cloths for Connie whose family loves & has....dogs & roosters for Norma. No, she just has roosters & lots of red in her kitchen. Imagine a handmade gift that's tailored for no one but you.


----------



## Rosenz (Mar 7, 2012)

valj46 said:


> elaine_1 said:
> 
> 
> > would be interested to know if anyone in the uk knits dishcloths and what yarn do you use.
> ...


Where in NZ are you. I'm in Auckland. I saw cotton online for $2.50. But I know I have some in my stash of wool. I want to makes a nice face cloth.


----------



## Wally-the-bear (Jan 17, 2012)

Well said Barbara Ann.



Barbara Ann said:


> For the same reasons we knit socks, sweaters, hats, scarves, etc. Our knitted items give us pleasure, they are useful, and all of the items can be purchased in a store, just not the ones we make.


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

It never ceases to amaze me how much chatter we can generate on the glories of dishcloths! I love them, too -- now remember that I can knit them on a 2-day car trip coming up. I was trying to think of something easy and small. I made cotlin baby washcloths for my sister's first grandchild -- haven't given them yet, but hope they will like them. I understand they will get softer with every wash.


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

If you want to be convinced make one and you will see"


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

If you want to be convinced make one and you will see"
come onnnnnnnnnnn we dare you!


----------



## Select7777 (Oct 30, 2011)

How to you make the hair towel?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Rosenz said:


> I have a dishwasher. And you cab buy sanitary ones at the supermarket. Seems a wate of time
> 
> Convince me otherwise!


do you know what is in the 'sanitary' ones youbuy? I don't. I do know what is in clean, washable cotton.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Courier 770,
I started making the washcloths because they are fun. What is a spa cloth. Would like to try that, too.
Thanks.



courier770 said:


> I've made spa cloths, hand towels and even hair towels. As others have stated these are easy items to craft between more difficult projects. Or as a break from a particularly "intense" item. They make nice gifts, are simple to make and not very expensive.
> 
> You can add a bar of handcrafted soap, perhaps some shower gel or bubble bath or other "spa" items and you have a really nice gift for any occasion.


----------



## tjs067 (Sep 29, 2011)

I have not made any wash/dish clothes but would like to. I was left a stash of acrylic yarn when my mother passed on and I am trying to use it up. Money is tight and hope to buy some cotton soon as I do not think acrylic would be very soft for clother. I live out in a small town and we have no yarn shop, but Wal-Marts does heave yarn. Show to get some cotton soon because I am anxious to knit clothes. The only cotton I have found at my Wal-Mart is peaches and cream on a big spool. How many clothes can I get from a spool? Quite a few I would think.
Happy Knitting!


----------



## Rosenz (Mar 7, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> Rosenz said:
> 
> 
> > I have a dishwasher. And you cab buy sanitary ones at the supermarket. Seems a wate of time
> ...


They are impregnated but I don't know with. I know if you put a dishcloth in the microwave for one minute it kills all bacteria. It seems to work.


----------



## dawnmc1 (Sep 3, 2011)

I only started making them about 2 months ago, I have made heaps, I've given 1 each to my neighbours (I live in a row of units) they love them and want to buy more (they are wonderful neighbours,so I happily gave them more. I also love them as face washers.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

First of all you must mean dish cloths because over here a dishwasher is a mechanical appliance or a person who does dishes. Knitted or Crocheted dishcloths hold up (last longer) than the store bought one, the little "nubbies" are great for scrubbing. The designs and colors are better looking. The only thing I would have to say on the down side...is make them larger because cotton has a tendency to shrink, otherwise don't knock them until you've tried them...


----------



## lyndyloo (Sep 23, 2011)

well I have been curious too why people make dishclothes, after reading all these comments I am going to try & make one or two.. I use store bought & wash them regularly. . but I guess they would be nice in the shower.. ok I am off to try one..........


----------



## tielma (Nov 20, 2011)

Excellent way to practise a new stitch or new method of knitting. The result turns out useful, even if full of mistakes, and is a welcome change, perhaps, from some complicated project you are doing. I have made many of them, both kitchen and bath useful.


----------



## bbbg (Feb 23, 2012)

I like to experiment and create new patterns without a guide. Cotton cloths are a great way to play. I also travel with them. Sometimes I make simple ones in the dark car while my husband is driving. I would never be so risky with a patterned sweater.


----------



## Grandma M (Nov 18, 2011)

best little gifts they are. I give one to my hair dresser,
to the gals at the grocer stores. Young gals in their 20's
who want grandma M to make them one pleaseeeeeeeeeeeee.
They are so quick and easy, and it's nice to please.


----------



## Grandma M (Nov 18, 2011)

They also make wonderful erasers for little one's chalk board.


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

I am also addicted to making wash cloths. I have a lot of cotton I have bought over the years at yard sales, etc. so started to make large cloths for my daughter at the Deli. She loves them for dishes and cleaning. I use them in the bath, sink, and counters then just toss them in the wash with the towels for cleaning. I also give them as gifts with the bath soap or dish washing soap. I have tried to sell them in my shop but no takers so I just give them away. They give me a sense of accomplishment and it only takes an hour or so. Please give it a try. I know you will like it.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

Well, let me see. I have a dishwasher, I also have to wash some dishes by hand. I have one that was made many years ago for my mom.,she is gone now and this cloth makes me smile-yes even when doing dishes. Its kind of history, its a sister hood in dishes. Something beautiful to do a never ending task!


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Try some with the knitted designs within them..I just made three for my daughter ..one has an angel within the design, one has a star, and the other has cat paw prints . She will pick them up in April when she visits (as she lives in another state) She said that the ones that I made a couple of years back were finally showing signs of wear and was looking forward to some new ones..


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> For the same reasons we knit socks, sweaters, hats, scarves, etc. Our knitted items give us pleasure, they are useful, and all of the items can be purchased in a store, just not the ones we make.


I agree 100 per cent, you have said it all!!


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

They are nubbier and more absorbent than store bought and just feel good in your hands. They work better at cleaning because of the nubby surface. You can make them any size - larger for a man's hand. They are cheaper than buying ones. You can make them in colors to match your kitchen. You can try out a lot of new stitch patterns with them. They show someone you care when you make them as housewarming gifts.
They are a fast way of knitting gratification and very portable. I knitted a bunch while tending to my mom after her knee surgery. My son has even made some. Great project for a beginner and for using leftover different colors of cotton yarn.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

Wow! We are a great bunch. I am going to make a fleet of dishclothes and wash clothes after completing some other gifts. These clothes will be for my house.


----------



## janhon (Feb 23, 2012)

I made dishcloths till I was secure to make something to wear. Also they make awesome handmade Gifts. 
I use on my body as wash cloths for soft cottony lushness. No dirty dishes for my knitted cloths.


----------



## nlock41211 (Oct 24, 2011)

Actually I make them for the bath. They make a nice gift with a special square bar of soap tying up the corners with pretty ribbon and presenting it to some one. 
I use mine everyday in the shower and I love it.


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

I just made one yesterday. I took it with me while my hubby and I were running errands. He drives I knit. When he goes into a store he wants to browse around in, I just wait in the car knitting. It passes the time and I have something to show for myself when I get home. I love dishcloths because they last so much longer than the store bought ones. Also a great way to use up leftover yarn. If it's for me I don't care about the colours. Also a great way to test out new patterns.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

Speaking of soap and showers. Does anyone have a recipe for homemade shampoo and soap. I make my own laundry soap and would like to try the others. Thanks if you can help. Off to church I go! Will check back later!


----------



## Sedona (Oct 3, 2011)

this says it all!


Barbara Ann said:


> For the same reasons we knit socks, sweaters, hats, scarves, etc. Our knitted items give us pleasure, they are useful, and all of the items can be purchased in a store, just not the ones we make.


----------



## Sedona (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm wondering why the ones bought at the supermarket are more sanitary then the ones I knit?


----------



## emhk13 (Dec 20, 2011)

Dish clothes are great projects. I love to buy a cone of sugar and cream, throw it into a bag with a set of size 8 US knitting needles and an H US crochet hook and a few stitch dictionaries or print outs of dishcloth and pot holder patterns from the net (google free dish cloth patterns--you will be surprised.) I can knit a 8 inch one in 4-6 hours and crochet one in less than 2. 
Other reasons to make them:
They can be as simple or as complicated as you want to make them. 
I keep a bunch handy to give as hostess gifts or Christmas gifts for my hairdresser or the kids' teachers. 
Thick patterns can be a potholder by itself. Thinner ones can be whipstitched together as a pot holder. 
They are thicker and hold up longer than the ones purchased in a store. 
It is a great way to try out new techniques or stitches. It is big enough to give you an idea if you want to do more of it or if you like the process. 
They are great for cleaning washing counters, the stove top, etc because they are more absorbent then the thin store bought ones.


----------



## Sit knit stress less (Nov 3, 2011)

Oh Yes! I too hadnt heard of such a thing as "dishcloths "but after reading about them on the Forum I decided I needed to find out what made them so good- WELL...... I made one for myself for the bath and I LOVE IT- it is soft, goes super soapy, is scrubby, feels fab and oh I just love it....... I made one for hubby for the kitchen ( lol) I matched the colours with the wall tiles- I notice he uses it all the time ( we have a dishwasher but sometimes you dont have a full ,load and only need to do a quick wash-up) - I am totally sold on them and am looking forward to making them as gifts for all + sundry - GIVE IT A GO- YOU WONT REGRET IT!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

a dish washer doesn't clean you stove top, table, or counters.. Lots of us use them to learn new stitches.. then we can also use them for our dishes or our faces/body's for a beginner knitter it is the 'go to' project... because if theres a mistake its not a big deal and the beginner can still feel good about what they have learned.. I have a question... why do you knit??? you could buy most everything we knit in a store also...what did you first learn to make?? was it a complicated item or something you could do and feel good about... hand made items no matter what it is has a quality about it that cannot be mass produced...


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Why do we have to convince you. Don't make them if you don't want to.


----------



## doris busley (Jan 7, 2012)

this is the first thing i was able to knit and i thought it was some thing wonderful that my mum could use it and she did for nearly six months in all lots longer than shop ones and i still make them now almost 51 years later when i have the time they also make good floor clothes whan you have messy dogs men and children about they soak up much more than a mop so i am now teaching three of my great nieces to knit and they are just starting there first dish clothes they say that when they are done they will each give tham to some one who will look after the clothes as they will have taken them a little bit of time to make as gifts and i said that when i get something that some one has taken the time to make just for me i treasure it as it means they have spent time and in some cases trouble to make it i hold these gifts closer to my heart than somthing that has come frome the shops even if it is just a knitted dish cloth keep on knitting them no matter what others say if you like to use them thats all that there is to it ok


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Rosenz said:


> Can someone post a picture of one. I have never used one so you all may concince otherwise. What stitch do you use


The unmercerized cotton you use to make these is way more absorbent than any store bought cloth. I use mine to wipe hands and counters in the kitchen, in lieu of towels.


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

I made 2 dishcloths a while ago..I did the dragonfly and the angel..gave them to my daughter and granddaughter. I am in the process of making small squares with shamrocks for St.Patricks day. I could not find solid green in cotton so I bought a huge skein of Bernat Super Value (washable and dryable) as I am making coasters. Using size 4 US needles so they knit up real tight. 

June


----------



## Sharone01 (Sep 5, 2011)

Rosenz, I have not made dishrags [southern US name] either. 
And probably will not. But I do recognize the fervor of those who use them. :>) 
One reason I might ever make them is that they do not need to end up in the landfill. As with other fabric cleaning cloths they can, at their end, be shredded for bird nesting material, mulch...


----------



## yankeecatlady (Jun 3, 2011)

To each his own!


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

They are great for learning knitting and make great little gifts. I picture a very young knitter giving these as gifts and feeling such accomplishment!


----------



## Ginka (May 16, 2011)

Plus there are soooooooooooo many different patterns to personalize for whoever your making it for ......I love shells so thats what I make for me ,I just made a pocketbook,high heels and a bikini one for my grandaughters new apartment .....a great little gift !


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

What shell pattern do you use. I live near the ocean and that would be fun.



Ginka said:


> Plus there are soooooooooooo many different patterns to personalize for whoever your making it for ......I love shells so thats what I make for me ,I just made a pocketbook,high heels and a bikini one for my grandaughters new apartment .....a great little gift !


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

I also enjoy making them, great practice for new stitches. My older daughter loves them as face cloths. This year since I know she needs them, I think I will make a dishcloth and towel set, and maybe some potholders too.


----------



## iamjanice (Feb 5, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Lots of people like to knit or crochet them. I make spa cloths and wrap them around a fancy bar of soap for a stocking stuffer, but I don't do dish cloths. If it can't go in my dishwasher, I don't own it!


spa cloths? what is the difference?


----------



## julielovespurple (Dec 21, 2011)

They are great gits, useful, easy and quick to make, easy to transport, great to learn on, and there are so many different patterns that you can never stop!


----------



## crochet_away (Dec 20, 2011)

Well i make them to practice new stitches when i'm at a loss for ideas for a new project. They get used all over the house as dishcloths or use fleece wool for dusters, or nice thick ones for bath scrubbers ect.. 
They could even be sewn together to make a blanket.
They do make superb gifts for the older generations in my family,


----------



## Sit knit stress less (Nov 3, 2011)

valj46 said:


> elaine_1 said:
> 
> 
> > would be interested to know if anyone in the uk knits dishcloths and what yarn do you use.
> ...


I have knitted my first 2- one for kitchen and one for me for the bath- used cotton - think that is NB- ( made one in acrylic + it wasnt any good) ENJOY!


----------



## crochet_away (Dec 20, 2011)

I use whatever extra odds i have , the amounts that are too small for a cardi say.. so sometimes it's 4ply others it's just plain DK.


elaine_1 said:


> would be interested to know if anyone in the uk knits dishcloths and what yarn do you use.


----------



## sugariver (Nov 26, 2011)

I find that dishwashers make great basket or shower gifts. It shows love and appreciation to the person gifted.


----------



## kellya (Dec 5, 2011)

sorry about the double post.


----------



## kellya (Dec 5, 2011)

You know, this is how I feel about the egg cozy patterns I always see, seems pointless to me. ;-)


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

I only make them for dishcloths--not for face cloths. They're soft as they come out of the dryer but I dont think I want one for a face cloth. I know that there are so many folks who use them for that purpose and I also know that there are yarns that are softer than Peaches and Cream but I still dont want them as face cloths. No offense to those who do.


----------



## cakewalk2214 (Sep 15, 2011)

I love making these because they are a great way to use up the stash--if I am trying to use up wool they can be stitched together for an afghan or pillow, they last longer than the store bought ones, and they don't start to smell like the store bought ones when left out overnight. They are also very portable when going to a child's ball game! I have knitted these for bridal showers using the bride's wedding colors (I found a wedding ring pattern on the net), and it has been a big hit!


----------



## RosieC (Feb 14, 2012)

camplaffalot said:


> I knit dishcloths like crazy all last summer when I was undergoing chemo. The young nurses all said "My grandmother used to make those for me and they are wonderful and mine are worn out and my granny is gone and oh please would you make me one? Please?" I must have made 30 of them. Then I just kept on making them when I found some fabulous handmade soaps at my local farmers market. My husband made simple little wooden soap rests for the soap. Then I wrapped a soap with a cloth and tied it all on the soap rest with a bow and sent one to everyone in my family for Christmas, including the men and all 11 grandkids. They LOVED 'em. Just shows that what's old becomes new again. Oh, and now everyone just places orders with me.......


What a wonderful post !!! I am a knitting addict, but believe it or not, I have never made a dishcloth !!! Now I want to. so, I guess I will spend some time on the computer today to find out what yarns are best and maybe a favorite pattern. I simply love giving hand made gifts - so this will be on my list for this coming Xmas !!


----------



## njbk55 (Apr 29, 2011)

you can buy a skein of the cotton yarn for less then $2.00 most of the time. I can get three out of one. Can you buy a good dishcoth for that price. Making them keeps my hands busy. I use making them as a break from larger projects. Besides I like them better then the ones that I can buy. I even make my own nylon ones. Those I crochet. One can last me about three years so I don't need to make it very often.


----------



## larsan (Apr 17, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Lots of people like to knit or crochet them. I make spa cloths and wrap them around a fancy bar of soap for a stocking stuffer, but I don't do dish cloths. If it can't go in my dishwasher, I don't own it!


I made up a bunch of spa sets this past year. I do the face cloth and include a jeweled, knit lace bag to put the soap into. The same pattern as the lace face cloth. They make delightful hostess gifts, birthday tokens, that sort of thing. Lot's of fun to make and delightful to give.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

I prefer them to the store bought ones....they are much heavier, work better!


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

I use dishcloths all the time. They are fun to make and as someone said they make great gifts. Before they made dishwashers they used dishcloths. My grandma used them and when I would visit her I used them.


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

I love them in the kitchen.Because I live alone I don't use my dishwasher every day.Before I put a dish in dishwasher I sort of pre-wash in sink and the hand made cloth is wonderful. Also for wiping up spills.As someone said it is easy to keep in purse and be available to work on in public.


----------



## quiltnqueen (Jul 14, 2011)

I have made 100's of discloths over the years. When I put away my more complicated knitting for a spell, I continued to knit dishcloths. I would have up to 30 or more stashed away and give as gifts. I have given to my neighbors and to coworkers. I also have made up my own patterns which was fun. MOST everyone loves them. I have encountered a few people who don't. That is ok. But I never have a problem finding people who want them. They are sold in craft sales out here and fly off the counter. In fact, I am running low right now, but having too much fun with my sweaters, shawls, etc. to make discloths. I used to knit in the car. I could knit them without looking so I wouldn't get car sick. Hope you enjoy making them.


----------



## Ranger371 (Oct 29, 2011)

I too thought it was a nutty idea till I tried them!! I was sold instantly!


----------



## DorothyW (Dec 4, 2011)

A few years ago, I bought 4 large balls of Bernat cotton yarn that were co-ordinate with one another with every intention of knitting tea towel & dish coths for myself. I did start them but had to set knitting aside for some reason. (I was working at the time.) Last year I decided to finish the project. I made 2 hand/tea towels & 3 matching dish/face cloths of each color - totaling 8 towel & over a dozen dish/face cloths. 

We have an annual family Christmas party & exchange gifts and my gift was a basket of the towels & dish/face cloths. My oldest sister got the basket of knitting & was thrilled with them. My brother-in-law was thrilled with the basket as it was a collapsible shopping box with handles great for transporting items to the office & home.


----------



## jzzyjacque (Oct 30, 2011)

I blame it on my stepsister who I thought was silly making dishcloths until she gave me a couple and then she went away so when I wanted more there was not choice. Who knew that I would grow to be a old lady knitting dish cloths. They are fun and pretty and look nice laying around wherever you need one. You will be surprised.


----------



## T.Raj (Mar 5, 2012)

My Mom, who is 84 years old now, and thankfully in very good health, has recently picked up crocheting as a hobby after Dad passed away. As part of her routine, she exercises, reads, and keeps herself active-- she always did. Now, she also crochets when it is too cold for her to go out to walk. Her very first project was a washcloth, which she uses every morning when she bathes. Before that, she used sponges that quickly fell apart, and did not do the job. Now, she wants to make soap holders as well. I guess everyone has a special reason to knit or crochet "a wash/dish/face/polishing/repurposed... cloth" :thumbup:


----------



## jassy (Sep 17, 2011)

You can wash them and dry them every couple of days and they last longer. They are prettier and they make cute tuck in gifts.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Because I can! lol


----------



## CinDeeLooWho (Oct 14, 2011)

dsimp4 said:


> I knit dish/wash cloths because I want to have immediate gratification.
> I don't have a lot of patience and these give me the satisfaction I need.
> I love to make them and everyone I know wants more. It's a win/ win situation. I especially like the pictures that you knit into them for each season. Give it a try, you might just enjoy the fact they go so quick.


I was thinking the same thing! I have some larger projects that will not be finished for months, but I need the positive feeling of finishing pretty and useful projects more often than that. I'm now in a cycle of quick kitcheny items (cloths- which I LOVE, towels, potholders) because I get fairly quick "satisfaction" from a quick turnover and completion rate.

As for the dishcloths, they are so much better for my style of kitchen needs. Not everything goes in the dishwasher. They are thicker than the store-bought ones, and very durable. I don't like sponges, as they are a means to collect and distribute germs and bacteria. Cotton clothes can be used for a day or two, then thrown in with your laundry to be cleaned, and will be fresh and sanitized by hot water wash or dryer heat.

Just my own preference and opinion!


----------



## monel (May 10, 2011)

Because I want to and you don't have to, that is the beauty of the whole thing.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm curious about your Walmart bag. Is there a chance you can post a picture of it in the Pictures section?



camplaffalot said:


> I make the simple garter stitch ones. They are part of my "idiot knitting" lineup - things that are super simple that I can knit while watching TV. In fact, I occasionally fall asleep while knitting them and just keep right on knitting! My husband comes over and shakes me awake and tells me "That's creepy!." LOL A tip if you get into making them: WalMart has a wonderful small project bag with little pockets for scissors and needles and stuff. It holds a lot more than it looks like it will. And it's a bargain at $6.95. I use a cane and this little bag is so easy to carry in the same hand as my cane. Really love it. I've got three of them: 1 for cloths, 1 for scarves, and 1 for baby hats. Just grab one and go. I occasionally just leave one in the car so I have knitting with me at all times!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I think like all the others! They feel great, do a great job, are not "disposable" to fill the landfill, and easy to knit. I also get car sick. I can knit simple items while riding, because I can "feel" each stitch with my fingers to know where the needle goes, but I can't crochet while riding. I hate to sit doing nothing. Car time is knitting time. There are so many pretty patterns available for them. Or go as simple as plain garter stitch. Make them and join them to make a blanket.

I am amazed to learn how differently we all use/don't use them. I always thought we all used a cloth, no matter what we called them, to wash dishes, counters, stove tops, & ourselves. I have been known to use baby wipes to do a quick wash up when I didn't have running water handy when I needed it, but I don't like the smell or feel of them, so other than using them on babies' bottoms when changing diapers, they don't get used much here. Tho baby wipes do make great rubber stamp cleaners!


----------



## maidinkent (Jul 17, 2011)

Those of you with dishwashers - may I ask what you use to wash work surfaces etc? Voila, probably a cloth I should imagine!!


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

I have an electric dishwasher....but there are somethings you cannot put in it.
I make knitted/crocheted washcloths. My aunt gave me some many years back and i don't use anything else now.

you can use any pattern and make a square or circle one, and size you want. just use cotton or linen. they are also great for cleaning the counter and you can throw in the clothes washing machine.

I also use net scrubbies that i make and won't use anything else. they are great for stubborn or even not so stubborn spots.

you can google both and i am sure will come up with all kinds of patterns. or even look on this site


----------



## susannahp (Nov 7, 2011)

Well I also have a dishwasher but there is always something I need to wash by hand and so they come in handy at that time , I will not put my fine crystal glasses in the dishwasher nor my silver utensils , they will tarnish and so washing by hand is the best way , also the dishwasher wont clean the counter tops nor the stove they all have to be done by hand .....


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Rose-Why make them? Why not. Knit dishcloths are a great project when we just need to do a small, mindless project. They are easy and very portable. When we're finished, we have a nice product that has many uses-dishcloth, potholder, dusting cloth, cleaning rag. I have a friend with a custom built motorcycle that has a very beautiful paint job. He's very fussy about what he uses to wash it and just loved the three dishcloths I gave him to try. I knit twelve of them for his birthday. Who would think a man would get so excited about a dozen knit cotton dishclothes but he did.So-here's another reason to make them. They make good gifts.


----------



## GWYNETH LLOYD (Jan 3, 2012)

I have a Prym Maxi , it is a manual circular knitter and make wonderful dishcloths with it using craft cotton.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

valj46 there was a programme on t.v a couple of weeks ago stating there are more germs in a microwave than on a toilet seat[/quote said:


> YIKES! Heading for my bleach now.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Rosenz said:


> I have a dishwasher. And you cab buy sanitary ones at the supermarket. Seems a wate of time
> 
> Convince me otherwise!


I make dish & wash cloths as a way of experimenting with a new stitch or measuring guage. Instead of having just a small swatch that has no use, I give them as gifts. They are portable & easy to take along in the car or waiting rooms.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Grandma M said:


> They also make wonderful erasers for little one's chalk board.


Thanks for this tip. I have a chalk board at work without an eraser. Going to go make a cloth for it. And on the plus side will be easy to hang it up by the board so it doesn't get lost.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> .... Tho baby wipes do make great rubber stamp cleaners!


Wow! Another great tip! Thanks!!


----------



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

Why should we convince you? Make one and find out for yourself. There are plenty of patterns available.


----------



## pamtap (Dec 3, 2011)

I use them to learn new stitches. Due to their small size, they are perfect for trying new stitches. Easy to frog if you need to. I often make my swatches large enough to use as a cloth. I use a really soft cotton for cloths that I add a bar of facial cleanser or a tube of body wash for gifts. 

I use mine for bath instead of dishes. The nubby texture of the stitches make a good body scrubber. Soft cotton makes a nice facial cloth.

I've seen spas and bed and breakfasts use them. They often sell the knitted or crocheted cloths with a bar of soap for $12 to $15 dollars.


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

I have a dishwasher but only use it when I have a full load which is about once or twice a week. In between I wash glasses, cups, silver, etc., by hand and use my dish cloths that I've made. I have bought one in years, and besides, the "store boughtin'" ones are too flimsy.


----------



## Ranger371 (Oct 29, 2011)

what is your favorite cotton that is soft???


----------



## Gramms9 (Mar 10, 2012)

I love knitting dishcloths/washcloths and once you begin using them, there is not another storebought anything that can replace the hand knit ones. Many of my family and friends look forward to receiving them as well.


----------



## crafty19391 (Aug 23, 2011)

I think they can absorb more than store bought ones. Love mine.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

I love getting wash cloths knitted by my mother. Even though I could easily knit them myself, they are a gift from her heart and I think of her nimble hands whenever I use them. She is 86 and I think about how much longer she will be here so I'm grateful she still has the wherewithall to be knitting and crocheting. Sometimes the usefulness of something isn't what is most important.


----------



## Ranger371 (Oct 29, 2011)

My mom is 92 and still can knit the dish cloths also. I suspect she could not follow a complicated pattern anymore.
My daughter has MS, and my mom is unable to participate in things like our annual walk. But she knits us many bright orange dish cloths that we sell, and last year we sold out every single one. ( Orange is the MS color.)


----------



## hobbydiva (Jan 31, 2011)

One more reason: the economy! It just cost me $1.77 to purchase a skein of Peaches and Cream from Wal-mart here in Maine. If I use size 6 knitting needles, I can get 2 washcloths out of a skein. Which factors out to being just 93 cents a washcloth ($1.77 per skein plus 5% sales tax equalling .09 cents.) I could purchase the washcloths at the Dollar Tree, BUT those don't last and I end up puchasing more, so in essence I save money making my own washcloths. And saving money in this economy, is something we all try to do, if for no other reason than to save up to purchase better yarn! Win, win!


----------



## hersh (Nov 7, 2011)

Love my dishwasher........hot water sanitizes, my old fingers don't like hot water plus they drop things...I can knit, do other things AND have pristine dishes in a tidy kitchen. If a machine can do it better........no contest.


----------



## hersh (Nov 7, 2011)

Now you know why it takes you so long to have a full load.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Ferretmom said:


> The Lily brand cotton is soft when made into wash/dish cloths. Also Lily on their site has several patterns. If you checkout the Swaps section of this forum you can also see several patterns. Another way to learn new stitches is to make a swatch and turn it into a cloth.


I have some Lily brand Sugar N' Cream original yarn and I don't think its that soft. In fact I don't really like it at all. I admit I bought this at least 5 or 6 years ago, have they improved it since then? Made it softer perhaps?


----------



## didough (May 30, 2011)

doris busley said:


> this is the first thing i was able to knit and i thought it was some thing wonderful that my mum could use it and she did for nearly six months in all lots longer than shop ones and i still make them now almost 51 years later when i have the time they also make good floor clothes whan you have messy dogs men and children about they soak up much more than a mop so i am now teaching three of my great nieces to knit and they are just starting there first dish clothes they say that when they are done they will each give tham to some one who will look after the clothes as they will have taken them a little bit of time to make as gifts and i said that when i get something that some one has taken the time to make just for me i treasure it as it means they have spent time and in some cases trouble to make it i hold these gifts closer to my heart than somthing that has come frome the shops even if it is just a knitted dish cloth keep on knitting them no matter what others say if you like to use them thats all that there is to it ok


Bless you Doris - I think you've summed it up for all of us who just love to create ... Di


----------



## Gloria Hall (Apr 6, 2011)

Camilla--Same response--Because I can!!


----------



## didough (May 30, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> I love getting wash cloths knitted by my mother. Even though I could easily knit them myself, they are a gift from her heart and I think of her nimble hands whenever I use them. She is 86 and I think about how much longer she will be here so I'm grateful she still has the wherewithall to be knitting and crocheting. Sometimes the usefulness of something isn't what is most important.


What a beautiful message - bless you and your wonderful mother


----------



## pamtap (Dec 3, 2011)

Ranger371 said:


> what is your favorite cotton that is soft???


Cottontots by Bernat is 100% cotton and very soft

Cascade Cotton Rich is a cotton/nylon blend that is also very soft.

Organic soft cotton is nice but too pricey in my opinion.

Most any baby cotton should work.

I once found a "spa" cotton, can't remember who made it. It was so soft but to pricey for me to buy.

I stick with cottontots for gifts.


----------



## didough (May 30, 2011)

Ranger371 said:


> My mom is 92 and still can knit the dish cloths also. I suspect she could not follow a complicated pattern anymore.
> My daughter has MS, and my mom is unable to participate in things like our annual walk. But she knits us many bright orange dish cloths that we sell, and last year we sold out every single one. ( Orange is the MS color.)


God Bless the three of you and all your family


----------



## Caroldee2735 (Mar 11, 2012)

I just knit a couple and love them. I use to wipe off counters, etc. question is how do you sanitize? I usually wash my kitchen towels and wash cloths in bleach


----------



## pamtap (Dec 3, 2011)

larsan said:


> courier770 said:
> 
> 
> > Lots of people like to knit or crochet them. I make spa cloths and wrap them around a fancy bar of soap for a stocking stuffer, but I don't do dish cloths. If it can't go in my dishwasher, I don't own it!
> ...


Oh, I will have to borrow your idea of a gift bag, jeweled or not, for the cleanser. Maybe a soap sack. What a great idea!


----------



## Mari-Anne (May 18, 2011)

I was so happy to see this topic because I just recently (within the past month) started making dishcloths. I had never thought of making them, but my craft room is now full of Peaches & Cream spools of cotton thread! I made some for Valentine's Day which were well received so I am working on my Easter ones now. The women to whom I have introduced this lost art love them. One of my friends thought they were too pretty to put in use! Please, please - if anyone comes up with new patterns, share them with the rest of us!!!


----------



## Mari-Anne (May 18, 2011)

What a great way to show support for finding a cure for MS! My dearest uncle suffered for years from MS so I am a fervent backer to find a cure. I was not aware of orange being the official color for this group so next time I am out and about, I will be hunting down orange thread! Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## larsan (Apr 17, 2011)

A number of years ago DH & I went around the US doing volunteer church building. Myself and some of the other ladies would make the dishclothes in our spare evenings and when we left a project, we would give one to each of the ladies who were working with us. Everytime the cloth was used, you would automatically think of the lady who gave it to you and say a prayer for her.


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

I have found they just do a better job of wiping off almost any surface, and do not leave a "leftover" of water or suds on the cleaned surface. You do not have to "after-wipe", as often, and surfaces dry faster. There is something in the texture of the knit cloth that absorbs well, so it is less work. I find that the cloths easily remove residues on the surface of dishes, without being too abrasive and you do not have to work as hard. They work so well for face cloths, and as mentioned, you can customize the "fit" for the person and the purpose. I like the larger size for cleaning surfaces, and the smaller thicker size for doing the dishes. They are more handy to get inside of cups, and smaller objects. They are cute too, and you can pick the color, and they are great gifts. People love them, and they are so easy to create, and they are great stitch practice, before beginning a new project. They are just always handy! I just like them the best!


----------



## crafty_grandma56 (Jul 26, 2011)

When I started to knit after not touching needles for 30 years, I started with a dishcloth, very easy very simple, then I found some with designs which helped me practice my stitches. I gave one to the lady on my bowling team (it's a 55+ senior league) and she just loved it. Got her back into knitting too! I use them as hot pad on my table, or for cleaning up. I am thinking of knitting some up sewing them together and making a runner for my table. Excellent for scrubbing pots and pans (and yes I do have a dishwasher) or for scrubbing the rough skin on the heel of your foot!


----------



## honeydewhaven (Mar 24, 2011)

Caroldee2735 said:


> I just knit a couple and love them. I use to wipe off counters, etc. question is how do you sanitize? I usually wash my kitchen towels and wash cloths in bleach


The heat of your washer and dryer will kill the bacteria. As many ladies have already stated, the zapping a damp cloth in the microwave works too. I think a lot of people make the mistake of using the same cloth day after day. Dishcloths and washcloths should be changed daily. Some experts say you should change your bathtowels daily as well.


----------



## tootsie001 (Jan 23, 2011)

My 3 daughters thought I should do something productive. They had the same thoughts as some of you -waste of time- cheap to buy- use a sponge,etc. But after using the hand knit ones they have changed their minds, and even request that I knit more. One daughter has a cleaning person who asked me to knit them some and in exchange they came and cleaned my house. Good Deal!!! They like them because they look neat, hold up well and absorb water quickly. So now I keep a waste basket in the car that has a cone of cotton and # 7 needles and knit whenever I forget to grab another project. Never a wasted moment. When I couldn't keep up the supply for the cleaning service, I bought some from a senior knitting club, and sold them to the the service. You would have to try them to appreciate them.


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

Way to go Mama. I only hope I get your name in an upcoming swap so that I get one of your washcloths and/or dishcloths. Have a great day. Patricia


----------



## Teryn (Jan 18, 2012)

I've made so many of these, some for the kitchen and some for the bathroom. I give alot of them with a bar of soap that I make. There are so many free recipes online for melt and pour soap. Make such nice gifts.


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

I love your avitar name and bet your gift of a handmade washcloth, soap and soap dish is next to wonderful. Isn't it great to be appreciated. Best wishes, Patricia


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

jonibee said:


> First of all you must mean dish cloths because over here a dishwasher is a mechanical appliance or a person who does dishes. Knitted or Crocheted dishcloths hold up (last longer) than the store bought one, the little "nubbies" are great for scrubbing. The designs and colors are better looking. The only thing I would have to say on the down side...is make them larger because cotton has a tendency to shrink, otherwise don't knock them until you've tried them...


Where is "over here"? I'm guessing the US, b/c to me, also, a dishwasher is an appliance that installs under the counter and washes the dishes. Why don't you come out of "hiding" Jonibee? (See your profile)


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Ranger371 said:


> what is your favorite cotton that is soft???


The best cotton to use is unmercerized... The fibers are in their natural state and absorb and hold more water that way.

Cottons meant for clothing get "mercerized" (gassed) to put a sheen on them. Once that is done to the cotton, it no longer is as absorbant.

Since I make cloths to use as kitchen towels, I need them to be absorbant. I use Lily Sugar and Cream yarn, or Pisgah Peaches and Cream. (They are about the same.) Once you have handled unmercerized cotton, you can recognize it without even seeing a label...


----------



## liketalk (Apr 2, 2011)

camplaffalot said:


> I knit dishcloths like crazy all last summer when I was undergoing chemo. The young nurses all said "My grandmother used to make those for me and they are wonderful and mine are worn out and my granny is gone and oh please would you make me one? Please?" I must have made 30 of them. Then I just kept on making them when I found some fabulous handmade soaps at my local farmers market. My husband made simple little wooden soap rests for the soap. Then I wrapped a soap with a cloth and tied it all on the soap rest with a bow and sent one to everyone in my family for Christmas, including the men and all 11 grandkids. They LOVED 'em. Just shows that what's old becomes new again. Oh, and now everyone just places orders with me.......


Is it possible to send a pic of this? I would love to see one all made up. I found some wonderful homemade soap when I got some for an xmas gift this year. This makes a great gift as you describe.


----------



## gemk13 (Nov 30, 2011)

I don't understand why my previous message posted when I hit preview and then, only part of it posted.

I use whatever I can to cut down on housework. No one has ever made it a pleasure for me. Automatic dishwashers are more sanitary than washing by hand. Dishcloths can be a big help but only if you wash them often, otherwise all they do is spread germs and dirt.


----------



## KarenJo (Feb 24, 2011)

Those cotton cloths are just plain fun to do!


----------



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

Rosenz said:


> camplaffalot said:
> 
> 
> > I knit dishcloths like crazy all last summer when I was undergoing chemo. The young nurses all said "My grandmother used to make those for me and they are wonderful and mine are worn out and my granny is gone and oh please would you make me one? Please?" I must have made 30 of them. Then I just kept on making them when I found some fabulous handmade soaps at my local farmers market. My husband made simple little wooden soap rests for the soap. Then I wrapped a soap with a cloth and tied it all on the soap rest with a bow and sent one to everyone in my family for Christmas, including the men and all 11 grandkids. They LOVED 'em. Just shows that what's old becomes new again. Oh, and now everyone just places orders with me.......
> ...


Syl in Thorp Wi. gave me this pattern a while back. I have not tried it but have made similar ones. I think I will try this next.
Also I found the best cotton to use for washing your face and expecially if you use make up try Lily #30 cotton thread (Or any cotton thread.) The wash cloths feel so soft on your face.

Try this patern from Syl:
The slash marks are my way of keeping up with how many stitches I have done.

Very Easy Dish Cloth:
Size 8mm needles, cotton yarn, cast on 40 stitches.

Rows 1 thru 6: Knit / / / / / /
Row 7: Purl
Row 8: Knit
Row 9: Purl
Next 6 rows: Knit / / / / / /

Above is the pattern, do these 15 rows 5 times. / / / / /
Bind off.

Easy, and quick. Enjoy!

Sent by Syl in Thorp Wi. On Knitting Paradise Jan.2012


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

This is one of my favorite round cloth patterns:
http://www.mielkesfarm.com/dishclth.htm

And here's a cute "scrubby" for pots: http://www.knittingknonsense.com/fishytawashi.htmlbbing

The "Tribble" for scrubbing pots. Great for small leftovers of dishcloth cotton!
http://1870pearl.typepad.com/TRIBBLE2.pdf


----------



## Betina (Feb 5, 2011)

also dry...They are good to remove corn silk,from fresh corn.


----------



## Ranger371 (Oct 29, 2011)

My mom is 92 and still can knit the dish cloths also. I suspect she could not follow a complicated pattern anymore.
My daughter has MS, and my mom is unable to participate in things like our annual walk. But she knits us many bright orange dish cloths that we sell, and last year we sold out every single one. ( Orange is the MS color.)


----------



## grandma-s (Jun 17, 2011)

Here is a picture of my favorite pattern to make. Hopefully it will come through ok. The top right one is a Christmas type one that my friends love - they use them as doilies!!


----------



## CrochetyLady (Feb 18, 2012)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Rosenz said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone post a picture of one. I have never used one so you all may concince otherwise. What stitch do you use
> ...


I like these patterns. Can you share them, please.


----------



## susykabloozie (Apr 17, 2011)

They are a great way to practice stitch patterns. I learned cables from doing a dish cloth. I also tired my hand at designing stitch patterns.

I have sold them at bazaars and given them as gifts.


----------



## Ranger371 (Oct 29, 2011)

These are beautiful!!


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

Would you ever imagine that more than 11 pages were on the topic of washcloths? It seems that most people who make them really enjoy them. Why not give it a try? Patricia


----------



## Bumble (Sep 7, 2011)

I love to knit dish cloths. Quick and simple and I often knit such out of my hand spun ginned cotton. Dish cloths can also be used as wash cloths when nice/soft cotton yarn is used. Make great presents when a bar of soap is given with them.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

CrochetyLady said:


> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> > Rosenz said:
> ...


Those are all slipped stitch patterns...
You can google "Ball Band Dishcloth" to find the one that looks like a brick wall. It's from some Canadian mag or website.

Two of the others are my patterns, created from stitches in Barbara Walker's Mosaic Knitting. I shared them with KP a while ago.

The blue/white one is here:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-20247-1.html
There is a download you can click on to save the pattern to your computer, on page 6, second to LAST post on the page. 
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-20247-6.html
Use only the download on pg. 6 or the pattern in the very first post, as other copies in that thread have an error.

The blue/cream one is here:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-27427-1.html

And the red/white and green/white ones were knit from this pattern:
http://www.kaylaksthriftyways.com/free-knit-pattern-checker-square-garter-dishcloth/


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

fibertrix said:


> I havew made a few of these and I love them. So much better than chux or wetex for wiping down the bench and that dribble under the kettle. It's not so easy to get cotton over here, I grab any that I find at garage sales and make some funny one offs. Try Trademe or Spotlight, I don't know if Kmart would have any. Ring around first. No-one on the Westcoast stocks it. Be warned-it's addictive LOL


If you have K-mart there....... then I would think that they would have all kinds of yarn..... as they do here in the states.....
and they DO HAVE Cotton......


----------



## Patrina (May 17, 2011)

Hi Rosenz - you have to make one and use it. I wondered to what they were all talking about and why they would make them when we have plenty of sponges etc here in the supermarkets. They are great to use I have made a few to use and will not buy another again. Making a couple this week to include with my younger sisters birthday gifts for her to try.


----------



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

On this pattern that I posted earlier, try using pink cotton thread. I forgot to say that. Make up does not stain pink like white does. 

Very Easy Dish Cloth:
Size 8mm needles, cotton yarn, cast on 40 stitches.

Rows 1 thru 6: Knit / / / / / /
Row 7: Purl
Row 8: Knit
Row 9: Purl
Next 6 rows: Knit / / / / / /

Above is the pattern, do these 15 rows 5 times. / / / / /
Bind off.

Easy, and quick. Enjoy!

Sent by Syl in Thorp Wi. On Knitting Paradise Jan.2012


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

Rosenz said:


> camplaffalot said:
> 
> 
> > I knit dishcloths like crazy all last summer when I was undergoing chemo. The young nurses all said "My grandmother used to make those for me and they are wonderful and mine are worn out and my granny is gone and oh please would you make me one? Please?" I must have made 30 of them. Then I just kept on making them when I found some fabulous handmade soaps at my local farmers market. My husband made simple little wooden soap rests for the soap. Then I wrapped a soap with a cloth and tied it all on the soap rest with a bow and sent one to everyone in my family for Christmas, including the men and all 11 grandkids. They LOVED 'em. Just shows that what's old becomes new again. Oh, and now everyone just places orders with me.......
> ...


Here's a picture of some I've made in the last couple of weeks, a couple for swaps, the rest for me. They're very soft, definitely usable as face cloths.

The pattern is at http://www.knittingknonsense.com/lacyround.html


----------



## itg (Feb 12, 2011)

doris busley said:


> this is the first thing i was able to knit and i thought it was some thing wonderful that my mum could use it and she did for nearly six months in all lots longer than shop ones and i still make them now almost 51 years later when i have the time they also make good floor clothes whan you have messy dogs men and children about they soak up much more than a mop so i am now teaching three of my great nieces to knit and they are just starting there first dish clothes they say that when they are done they will each give tham to some one who will look after the clothes as they will have taken them a little bit of time to make as gifts and i said that when i get something that some one has taken the time to make just for me i treasure it as it means they have spent time and in some cases trouble to make it i hold these gifts closer to my heart than somthing that has come frome the shops even if it is just a knitted dish cloth keep on knitting them no matter what others say if you like to use them thats all that there is to it ok


hmmm. . . good floor cloths . . . what about knitting one the size of the mop head (actually a little bigger to allow for shrinkage) and putting the half of the velcro strip on it that the store-bought mop cloths have on them? Wld be nice little gift, especially for those w/ hardwood floors.


----------



## shockey (May 13, 2011)

bbbg said:


> I like to experiment and create new patterns without a guide. Cotton cloths are a great way to play. I also travel with them. Sometimes I make simple ones in the dark car while my husband is driving. I would never be so risky with a patterned sweater.


Hi bbbg, I bought on e-bay a thing called a "hug light", cost me $9 and I am picking it up today as the seller has a shop near home. It looks like it drapes around your neck and has batteries in each end and when you want to do craft just turn it on, I was thinking it would be good for knitting in the car as well. Just google "hug light" and see what comes up and you will see what I mean. I learnt about it from this wonderful site KP.


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> This is one of my favorite round cloth patterns:
> http://www.mielkesfarm.com/dishclth.htm
> 
> And here's a cute "scrubby" for pots: http://www.knittingknonsense.com/fishytawashi.htmlbbing
> ...


Love the fishy tawashi, though the link doesn't open unless you take off the "bbing" at the end. Thanks for posting!


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> I love getting wash cloths knitted by my mother. Even though I could easily knit them myself, they are a gift from her heart and I think of her nimble hands whenever I use them. She is 86 and I think about how much longer she will be here so I'm grateful she still has the wherewithall to be knitting and crocheting. Sometimes the usefulness of something isn't what is most important.


Amen to that!


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

Bea 465 said:


> Ferretmom said:
> 
> 
> > The Lily brand cotton is soft when made into wash/dish cloths. Also Lily on their site has several patterns. If you checkout the Swaps section of this forum you can also see several patterns. Another way to learn new stitches is to make a swatch and turn it into a cloth.
> ...




It gets softer with washing, like so many things made of cotton (jeans, for example)


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

My dishwashers are attached to my two arms. They come in very handy for many jobs around the house besides doing dishes.


----------



## g-mom (Mar 1, 2011)

Why not? They are fun to use. They are LONG LASTING. they are quick/cheap to make. They are a spot of pleasure for a (could-be) mundane job. One of my wash cloths actually reminds me of your avatar
picture...if you squint a little at my washcloth, it looks a bit like your scenic picture.
g-mom


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

All of these are so pretty - would make wonderful gifts for an Easter basket - who says it has to be eggs in the basket?


----------



## Purplemuse (Feb 13, 2011)

I would buy them if they were made in my country paying fair wages to the men and women that needs jobs so very much. Until they are, I choose to make them myself.


----------



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

g-mom said:


> Why not? They are fun to use. They are LONG LASTING. they are quick/cheap to make. They are a spot of pleasure for a (could-be) mundane job. One of my wash cloths actually reminds me of your avatar
> picture...if you squint a little at my washcloth, it looks a bit like your scenic picture.
> g-mom


Love this dish cloth. Is this cotton? I have not seen such pretty cotton before. What brand is it?
Or is it scraps?


----------



## shockey (May 13, 2011)

g-mom said:


> Why not? They are fun to use. They are LONG LASTING. they are quick/cheap to make. They are a spot of pleasure for a (could-be) mundane job. One of my wash cloths actually reminds me of your avatar
> picture...if you squint a little at my washcloth, it looks a bit like your scenic picture.
> g-mom


Beautiful g-mom!


----------



## didough (May 30, 2011)

Mari-Anne said:


> I was so happy to see this topic because I just recently (within the past month) started making dishcloths. I had never thought of making them, but my craft room is now full of Peaches & Cream spools of cotton thread! I made some for Valentine's Day which were well received so I am working on my Easter ones now. The women to whom I have introduced this lost art love them. One of my friends thought they were too pretty to put in use! Please, please - if anyone comes up with new patterns, share them with the rest of us!!!


Have posted this link as a separate topic also:

http://www.bestfreecrochet.com/


----------



## shockey (May 13, 2011)

bellestarr12 said:


> mopgenorth said:
> 
> 
> > I love getting wash cloths knitted by my mother. Even though I could easily knit them myself, they are a gift from her heart and I think of her nimble hands whenever I use them. She is 86 and I think about how much longer she will be here so I'm grateful she still has the wherewithall to be knitting and crocheting. Sometimes the usefulness of something isn't what is most important.
> ...


Me too - a knitted piece of whatever is a gift from the heart and when it is from your mother it is just so special. My mother taught me to knit when I was young and she has been gone 14 yrs now and I still miss her everyday!


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

I didn't go through all the replies.
Hopefully, this isn't a repeat.
Here is a link to some dish clothes that
are knitted and also a video of
a pattern that my aunt makes.
My wife and I love the ones that she makes.
We buy them at her church bazaar.
I just crochet. I'm trying out the Knook.
So, hopefully, I can Knook some.
http://tipnut.com/dishcloth-crochet/

Video of easy dish cloth.





 Dick


----------



## Wynn11 (Jul 20, 2011)

Rosenz said:


> I have a dishwasher. And you cab buy sanitary ones at the supermarket. Seems a wate of time
> 
> Convince me otherwise!


I made a pink one "little girl in the garden" and a towel to match. She's 2 yrs old and won't use anything else. I love dishcloths. They're also great for putting hot pans on. I don't know what I did without them.


----------



## celiaj (Apr 7, 2011)

I have a dumb question, where is the Swaps section so that I can look it up?

CeliaJ


----------



## Wynn11 (Jul 20, 2011)

itg said:


> doris busley said:
> 
> 
> > this is the first thing i was able to knit and i thought it was some thing wonderful that my mum could use it and she did for nearly six months in all lots longer than shop ones and i still make them now almost 51 years later when i have the time they also make good floor clothes whan you have messy dogs men and children about they soak up much more than a mop so i am now teaching three of my great nieces to knit and they are just starting there first dish clothes they say that when they are done they will each give tham to some one who will look after the clothes as they will have taken them a little bit of time to make as gifts and i said that when i get something that some one has taken the time to make just for me i treasure it as it means they have spent time and in some cases trouble to make it i hold these gifts closer to my heart than somthing that has come frome the shops even if it is just a knitted dish cloth keep on knitting them no matter what others say if you like to use them thats all that there is to it ok
> ...


I also knit the covers for "swiffer" mops. They're great!! I have also used them to do a quick wash on the floors. They work great, are washable and are a lot cheaper than buying the boxes of the "paper: ones.


----------



## Lynn Joyce (Dec 16, 2011)

I LOVE your knitting BIRD picture! The BEST! And you message says it all! Lynn


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

itg said:


> hmmm. . . good floor cloths . . . what about knitting one the size of the mop head (actually a little bigger to allow for shrinkage) and putting the half of the velcro strip on it that the store-bought mop cloths have on them? Wld be nice little gift, especially for those w/ hardwood floors.


You mean like these?
http://tipnut.com/make-your-own-swiffer-cloths/


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Purplemuse said:


> I would buy them if they were made in my country paying fair wages to the men and women that needs jobs so very much. Until they are, I choose to make them myself.


AMEN!


----------



## grandma joy (Dec 27, 2011)

I too thought what a waste of knitting time then thought I would just try one, but I love them as face cloths they are so soft on your skin.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Celiaj, if you go to the daily digest link in your email, and open it, scroll down until you are past the Pictures portion of the digest. On today's in my email, it has the Main section, the Pictures section, then an advertisement, then the Swap section, ect. If you just go to the KP forum, scroll down to the seventh listing. Hope you find it!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

I haven't read all the pages of replies to this topic (up to page 13 already), but not everyone has a dishwasher and they use them because they like them and really like making them. Also dishcloths have many more uses than just dishloths. Maybe you should just try one to see how you like it.


----------



## Marthasr (Apr 4, 2011)

Go to Ravelry.com. There are LOTS of patterns there, free! I try out new stitches on dishcloths, just something small I can finish quickly, that are also useful. Try it, you might like it! 
Martha


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Rosenz said:


> I have a dishwasher. And you cab buy sanitary ones at the supermarket. Seems a wate of time
> 
> Convince me otherwise!


No one is twisting your or anyone else's arm to knit them. That said, I found that they made nice guest gifts for a bridal shower, and many of the ladies there, and not just the older ones, loved them. I have a dishwasher myself, but it doesn't mean that I never wash dishes in the sink.


----------



## Jude2444 (Feb 13, 2012)

I made dozens of dishcloths as I sat with my dad just before he passed away. That was 12 years ago. Last week I came across one that I hadnt used or given away and it brought back many memories.


----------



## CrochetyLady (Feb 18, 2012)

Sewbizgirl said:


> CrochetyLady said:
> 
> 
> > Sewbizgirl said:
> ...


Thank you! They are all now on my to do list.


----------



## jejazzington (Dec 8, 2011)

Rosenz said:


> I have a dishwasher. And you cab buy sanitary ones at the supermarket. Seems a wate of time
> 
> Convince me otherwise!


I, too, thought it a waste of time.
I thought it useless.

My family always used dish cloths. 
They are sanitary and do a great job on the dishes, the table, the countertops, and can then be tossed into the wash.

Hate sponges because they can harbor germs and get smelly, even if they are run through a dishwasher cycle.

Not really in love with the handled dish scrubbers in the markets, either - except for cleaning cans before recycling so raccoons and possum don't visit the recycling can.I use those so I can avoid being cut by sharp metal edges.

So, my family always bought their dishcloths or used old worn towels we cut down.

But, now... well, I love making them myself.
I get the colors I want, the sizes I want, can preview stitches / stitch combinations, and they all seem to last longer and are thicker than store bought counterparts - a better cloth, all around.

They are easy makings, and quick gifts, too.
Quick satisfaction, usefulness, a star for industriousness, a pat on the head from the Domestic Goddess herself, and a cheap thrill to boot.

What more can a girl want?

And, I can still use store bought if I wish.
An ecumenical attitude

Try it, you'll like it.


----------



## Sit knit stress less (Nov 3, 2011)

Well Rosenz- "convinced " yet ?


----------



## elaine_1 (Apr 5, 2011)

I AM lol sent for the yarn, now looking through the patterns...


----------



## deescrafty (Nov 18, 2011)

I too wondered what was so great about these when I joined KP, and then found a ball of Sugar and Cream in my stash and decided to knit it up. Wow, I just love it, it's so soft on my skin. I just knitted a few for gifts and keep one in the car as it's easy knitting even when following a design pattern. You all convinced me! The ones I made for the kitchen are great on my counter tiles, too.


----------



## Marilyn803 (Dec 4, 2011)

I also use crochet ones (because they seem heavier) in the bathroom to scrub toilets, tub and sinks.


----------



## marion07 (Nov 26, 2011)

Homespun Living website has some really cute patterns. I felt like you but once I made one of these I am hooked! I love using them in the kitchen for dishes, wiping counters, appliances,etc. Maison Dixion has a cute pattern. I love using two or more colors - they are so bright and cheery. Haven't used any in the bath yet, but after some of the comments I will have to try it if I can find a real soft yarn.


----------



## crochet_away (Dec 20, 2011)

A link for some of the converted hehehe
http://www.groupepp.com/dishbout/ 
dishcloth boutique


----------



## Cheryl_K (May 23, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> For the same reasons we knit socks, sweaters, hats, scarves, etc. Our knitted items give us pleasure, they are useful, and all of the items can be purchased in a store, just not the ones we make.


I agree. Why do people ask why you make dishcloths (I don't know how to make dishwashers)? What does it matter what you make if you enjoy the process, and use it either for yourself or to give as a gift? I make lots of dishcloths for myself and others because I like them and so do the people I make them for. I know that people who make socks get asked the same question. Makes me want to try my hand at socks sometime soon.


----------



## magpies13 (May 16, 2011)

I found a free pattern on Ravelry, "spa day facecloth" very nice waffle pattern by Anne Mancine. I have made both sizes in Ecru cotton and they are lovely.Pure white ones next..they will make a lovely Christmas Gift with some beautiful soap ( I used to paint flowers on soap in another life!) Sorry to use the C-word...I start early these days...too many memories of working late on Christmas eve
to finish orders!


----------



## Kathleenangel (Dec 27, 2011)

This is certainly a favorite subject on the forum. Couple weeks ago it went to over 30 pages. Anyway, thought the same why make when can buy then tried one after seeing them here on the forum and have thrown away my bought one. Like someone stated when you use one of these you get up all the water or whatever on the counter. Do find the crocheted ones are heavier than the knitted. Have made sets for people who have been so understanding of an older person who has to keep asking for help as a thank you gift. I also now have some new ideas on what to use them for and also had the same question about what softer cotten to use for faceclothes, another trip to Joannes coming up now for more cotton and to try some of the new patterns. Also a trip to Office Max for more paper and ink since I run out so many patterns I want to try NOW. Love all of you.


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

Rosenz said:


> I have a dishwasher. And you cab buy sanitary ones at the supermarket. Seems a wate of time
> 
> Convince me otherwise!


Nope. If you don't want them, don't make them.


----------



## gmcmullen (Dec 29, 2011)

Rosenz said:


> I have a dishwasher. And you cab buy sanitary ones at the supermarket. Seems a wate of time
> 
> Convince me otherwise!


No convincing necessary... different strokes for different folks.

I have a dishwasher, too, but unless I'm having guests and happen to use lots of dishes, it's more efficient to wash them by hand.


----------



## dskea (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi there, this is my first post. I first knitted a dishcloth because I loved the retro notion of them, then I kept knitting them as a knitted dishcloth lasts and lasts; it might fade evntually but doesn't actually wear out. I started giving them to family and friends and now I have to knit about one a week to keep up with 'expectations' that a Christmas or birthday gift will include a dishcloth or facecloth. All new babies receive a trio of baby-washcloths. I broke my right wrist in 2010 and ended up with a complication that threatened use of my hand and wrist. My physio said knit knit knit. The first thing I knitted was a squirrel dishcloth. (It has wobbly stitches!) It took about 5-6 months to get the hand muscles and tendons moving again so that I could produce perfect tension. Finally, thank you to those 'webbers' who design dishcloth patterns and offer them for sale or for free.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

I love your testimonial (it put a smile on my face). I guess it is time for me to get down my rather large box of Sugar 'n Cream and knit up some dish/wash cloths



jejazzington said:


> Rosenz said:
> 
> 
> > I have a dishwasher. And you cab buy sanitary ones at the supermarket. Seems a wate of time
> ...


----------



## Chickknitter9 (Nov 19, 2011)

WHAT A GREAT IDEA!!! Thankyou!


camplaffalot said:


> I knit dishcloths like crazy all last summer when I was undergoing chemo. The young nurses all said "My grandmother used to make those for me and they are wonderful and mine are worn out and my granny is gone and oh please would you make me one? Please?" I must have made 30 of them. Then I just kept on making them when I found some fabulous handmade soaps at my local farmers market. My husband made simple little wooden soap rests for the soap. Then I wrapped a soap with a cloth and tied it all on the soap rest with a bow and sent one to everyone in my family for Christmas, including the men and all 11 grandkids. They LOVED 'em. Just shows that what's old becomes new again. Oh, and now everyone just places orders with me.......


----------



## Chickknitter9 (Nov 19, 2011)

What do you different that makes them "spa cloths"? I love that idea!


courier770 said:


> Lots of people like to knit or crochet them. I make spa cloths and wrap them around a fancy bar of soap for a stocking stuffer, but I don't do dish cloths. If it can't go in my dishwasher, I don't own it!


----------



## deercreek (Jan 28, 2012)

They make great gifts for anyone. And there is tons of free patterns.


----------



## fitterknitter (Oct 15, 2011)

They are a great way to try out a stitch pattern and not too much time investment so you can give them to non knitters and not care whether they appreciate them or not.


----------



## Heartseas (Aug 30, 2011)

Rosenz said:


> I have a dishwasher. And you cab buy sanitary ones at the supermarket. Seems a wate of time
> Convince me otherwise!


I agree with you. I don't have a dishwasher but I don't make dish washers/ I think that would be a waste of my time, when I could be doing something else. :?


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Check out http://www.knittinghelp.com/free-patterns/categories/dishclothes-potholders for some cute pot holder and dish cloth patterns. I am originally from Illinois and I made Illinois dish cloths in my school colors as one door prize for the last class reunion.


----------



## Blkrose (Dec 14, 2011)

I absolutely LOOOOVE my knitted dishcloths. My store-bought terry cloth ones have been demoted to cleaning rags. Some of the folks I've made them for have well water, and the dishcloths that are knitted don't have the 'smell' (you'd have to have well water to know about that one!) that the store-bought ones can develop. They are all I use now!


----------



## Isantimary (Apr 26, 2011)

Ferretmom said:


> The only dishwasher I have is myself and my other half. The knitted dishcloths hold up better than the store bought ones. They also double as potholders.


Plus I like making them and they make great gifts. Even if I did have a dishwasher there are things you cannot put in it. :roll:


----------



## TFurlo (Oct 3, 2011)

I give knitting lessons and classes and I like to use dishcloth patterns to introduce new patterns and stitches. My students like to knit dishcloths because they work up quick and they love giving them as gifts.


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

I make washcloths (which could double as dishcloths) for gifts. One size fits all and they're easy to knit while watching TV. I use the Sugar 'n Spice cotton yarn. I usually tie several together with leftover yarn and add a bar of fancy soap. So far the recipients have been pleased, although one person did ask if it was a hint that she needed a bath!


----------



## celiaj (Apr 7, 2011)

Thank you so much.

CeliaJ


----------



## Quicknit (Mar 11, 2012)

I love knitting anything, so the more ideas I am getting from this site the better. It and the pc are my sanity savers :lol:


----------



## shockey (May 13, 2011)

magpies13 said:


> I found a free pattern on Ravelry, "spa day facecloth" very nice waffle pattern by Anne Mancine. I have made both sizes in Ecru cotton and they are lovely.Pure white ones next..they will make a lovely Christmas Gift with some beautiful soap ( I used to paint flowers on soap in another life!) Sorry to use the C-word...I start early these days...too many memories of working late on Christmas eve
> to finish orders!


Hi magpies13
I like to buy nice plain soap and put a decal on it. Here in OZ decals of flowers, pretty cats, dogs - everything really, can be bought from Spotlight (large craft store). You prob know what decals are but just in case, they are pretty things printed onto a type of paper and you put in in a saucer of water and the design floats off and then you put it on the soap or anything else you like, then just smooth out the bubbles with-what else, a wash cloth


----------



## TXann (Aug 13, 2011)

5 of the nurses and receptionists at the Cancer Clinic where I go have gone out of their way to make the past 4 years easier on me so as a thank you I found out the color scheme of each of their kitchens and made them each two dishcloths as a way of saying thank you.

All 5 ladies were so appreciative and I found that in some small way I could give back to them for their kindness and gracious help when I was going through a difficult time.

The lady at the PET Imaging center where I have my scans is having a baby in June. I am knitting her some bibs and baby washcloths because she has been a tremendous help to me for 4 years with all the scans I have had.

Like the others said they are quick to knit or crochet. Easily carried with you and they present the opportunity to learn new stitches.

I think you might find some enjoyment if you try knitting one.

Ann


----------



## itg (Feb 12, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> itg said:
> 
> 
> > hmmm. . . good floor cloths . . . what about knitting one the size of the mop head (actually a little bigger to allow for shrinkage) and putting the half of the velcro strip on it that the store-bought mop cloths have on them? Wld be nice little gift, especially for those w/ hardwood floors.
> ...


yes, but my mop is bona, not swiffer, and has the velcro match on the floor-side surface. I bet the end-pocket style wld work on it w/out the velcro. hmmmm. . .


----------



## Ranger371 (Oct 29, 2011)

We do not have yarn in our K marts--wish we did!!!


----------



## aliceones (Feb 24, 2011)

I always made fisherman sweaters now I maake te fisherman washclothes. you can find the pattern on KP. I put my favorite patterns in them. Great gifts.


----------



## Knitrsew (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi! I never could seem to knit; too busy, too nervous, too fumble fingered and then my sister gave me a knitted dishcloth! I fell in love and wanted more of this wonderful thing! I joined this forum and committed to knitting if it was the last thing I would ever do! Finally, after 6 weeks I can make a decent dishcloth and I am thrilled! When I knit, I can feel this "Type A personality" blood pressure go straight to normal, a smile comes on my face, and a sigh of relief leaves my lips! The dishwasher cleans my dishes, but my "pretties" make me happy! Knitting now ranks higher than my piano! I give my knitted creations as gifts to my friends and they immediately smile, giggle and say " oooooo, thannnnk you!!!


----------



## Betty Tustin (May 14, 2011)

I'll try! I think they are much softer than 'store bought'. I enjoy making them-so many lovely patterns and so many beautiful colors. A smaller project gives one instant pleasure that it is done. They make great gifts. The world is not going to stop spinning if I didn't convince you but you are sure missing out on a lot of fun! At least I tried.
WVBetty



Rosenz said:


> I have a dishwasher. And you cab buy sanitary ones at the supermarket. Seems a wate of time
> 
> Convince me otherwise!


----------



## CeceTX (Sep 22, 2011)

I make them because once I used a handmade one I had no use for the store-bought clothes. I'm thinking I'll make my hubby a couple of wash cloths and see what he thinks. He hates those big bulky washcloths with the 1.5" band on one end that has no use whatsoever. 
Cece


----------



## kiwi11 (Jul 27, 2011)

Rosenz said:


> Knit Diva said:
> 
> 
> > Exactly!!!
> ...


Not only do they make a lovely gift, as a dish/wash-cloth, but they are the ideal way to to a sample swatch? or learn a NEW stitch??

Yes, they are a quick gift idea, and add a small soap. Mine are always appreciated by the receivers.....
I knit only in 100% cotton, but a mix with bamboo is also good.


----------



## pengee (Jul 24, 2011)

Rosenz, I asked the same question ages ago and got all kinds of replies as to why etc, and I understand your question. It is just something we in New Zealand do not do. However, I will always try something once, so I made one - then another and another and another and so on and so on. Yes, they also make lovely facecloths and baby washers and pot holders and hot mats for dishes out of the oven. If you want to try them yourself, I would suggest you google Bendigo Woollen Mills in Australia as they have the most reasonable source of good knitting cotton for us. No, I do not have shares in the mill, even though I have recommended them many times on this group. If you go to the search at the top of the page and put in dish cloths you will be able to see many lovely ones.


----------



## mbostono (Mar 16, 2011)

I was working on one in a public place once and man stood watching me for a while and then asked, "Are you knitting a dishcloth?" When I told him I was he said his mother used to knit "string dishcloths" from the string that came around meat and other item she bought at the grocery store. Everyone in my circle regards a handmade dish cloth as much superior to any you can buy because of the greater absorbency.


----------



## mamaknits (Mar 18, 2011)

.....and on Ravelry, there are dish cloth patterns with Flamingos, xmas ornaments, snow people, 4 leaf clovers, hearts, fireflies, nearly every holiday. I do not put dog/cat dishes in the dishwasher, as I feed them both twice a day; so i have a different color cloth for the pet bowls. I cut paper towel useage by cleaning with vinegar and my hand knitted cloths. There is satisfaction in knitting one between larger projects and watching them pile up. Many of my gifts of dish/wash cloths will be around when I'm gone. Who will ever care if a store-bought cloth is around?
'nuff said. If you think this got us going......see what happens if you ask "why make socks?" we go nuts on that one!


----------



## pengee (Jul 24, 2011)

In fact girls and guys, it is a very legitimate question and no one got hot under the collar when I asked it, and for the same reason. that concept is totally foreign to us down under and it is not until you try knitting one that you get the idea and get "bitten by the bug'. Usually when I give one away I am told that it is too nice to use on the dishes. They often end up as table mats and hot mats.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Oh my gosh! String! Never thought of it. I pull the string from the bags of bird seed and have been making them into a ball. It is going to take a lot more feeding the birds (which I enjoy doing) before I'll have enough for a cloth, but now I know what that string is destined for. Thanks for the suggestion.



mbostono said:


> I was working on one in a public place once and man stood watching me for a while and then asked, "Are you knitting a dishcloth?" When I told him I was he said his mother used to knit "string dishcloths" from the string that came around meat and other item she bought at the grocery store. Everyone in my circle regards a handmade dish cloth as much superior to any you can buy because of the greater absorbency.


----------



## Rosenz (Mar 7, 2012)

deercreek said:


> They make great gifts for anyone. And there is tons of free patterns.


I have been downstairs and gone through my wool and found a pile of knitting in many colours. I don't even have to go out and buy any. I have just a jersey all knit in one with no seams.

Rose


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

Just this week I have made 2 dishcloths. Folding laundry the other day I realized some of my store-bought cloths were ready for the trash can. I have several skeins of Sugar 'N Cream cotton so I decided to toss the rags and pamper myself with the softest of soft hand-knitted cloths! They are soooo wonderful. I'm sold on them now and that's all I'll ever use from now on. Think I might make some kitchen towels too. Does anyone have a pattern for cotton towels?


----------



## dottie2 (Mar 22, 2011)

As the others have said, they are easy to make, don't take long, you get to practice knitting when just beginning, they are inexpensive and fun to make. They even have some with pictures for babies/children.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Rosenz said:


> I have a dishwasher. And you cab buy sanitary ones at the supermarket. Seems a wate of time
> 
> Convince me otherwise!


Search me. I don't see the point of making - with my hands - something that will be either constantly wet, or possibly dirty... and most likely with non-washable stains. I use kitchen paper, paper napkins or cotton towels that ware off pretty fast - but are cheap, so i don't cry for them...


----------



## fitterknitter (Oct 15, 2011)

Dishcloths are great to make and sell for charity too. I work with 12 other knitting designers to produce the Calendar of Hope for breast cancer research (www.armyofwomen.com). This is our 5th year and we raise over $1300 each year. All patterns in the calendars may be used to knit and sell for your favorite charity or give to someone who needs a lift. The calendars can be found at www.fitterknitter.com


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

fitterknitter said:


> Dishcloths are great to make and sell for charity too. I work with 12 other knitting designers to produce the Calendar of Hope for breast cancer research (www.armyofwomen.com). This is our 5th year and we raise over $1300 each year. All patterns in the calendars may be used to knit and sell for your favorite charity or give to someone who needs a lift. The calendars can be found at www.fitterknitter.com


OK, $1300 is like a joke as in therms of scientific resurrect fond, especially in medicine, but since it is such little work (as for time invested) and such little amount of yarn and such an important, big course - I would, if you would like me to, join you for next year with and extra piece... I don't really know how the 13th month would look like in a calendar, though. Well, anyway - I just offer.


----------



## ElissaB (Dec 5, 2011)

camplaffalot said:


> I knit dishcloths like crazy all last summer when I was undergoing chemo. The young nurses all said "My grandmother used to make those for me and they are wonderful and mine are worn out and my granny is gone and oh please would you make me one? Please?" I must have made 30 of them. Then I just kept on making them when I found some fabulous handmade soaps at my local farmers market. My husband made simple little wooden soap rests for the soap. Then I wrapped a soap with a cloth and tied it all on the soap rest with a bow and sent one to everyone in my family for Christmas, including the men and all 11 grandkids. They LOVED 'em. Just shows that what's old becomes new again. Oh, and now everyone just places orders with me.......


I too had chemo last summer/autumn. How are you now?
I managed to knit a few pairs of socks and a bed jacket. Didn't know about the knitted wash cloths at the time otherwise I would have had a go.


----------



## CeceTX (Sep 22, 2011)

Rosenz said:


> deercreek said:
> 
> 
> > They make great gifts for anyone. And there is tons of free patterns.
> ...


The interesting thing about making them from wool is that you'll be washing dishes with fairly hot water and washing dishes is close to agitation...you may end up with felted dishcloths. I hadn't thought about that because my foster sister taught me to make them with cotton and a very simple pattern.

Darlene's Knitted Dishcloth
One ball cotton yarn
Size 6 or 7 knitting needles (US)

Cast on 4
Knit 2 rows
Increase Rows: Knit 2, YO, knit across the row

Repeat these two rows until you have 44 stitches or until the cloth is the size you want it to be along one outside edge (let's say 6").

Decrease Rows: Knit 1, K2Tog, YO, K2Tog, knit to end of row

Repeat until you have four stitches left on the needle. Bind off and weave in ends.

She also does a crocheted circular dishcloth which she says she actually likes better. I'll see if I can find that pattern and post it a bit later.
Cece in TX


----------



## hannabavaria (Sep 25, 2011)

Rosenz said:


> camplaffalot said:
> 
> 
> > I knit dishcloths like crazy all last summer when I was undergoing chemo. The young nurses all said "My grandmother used to make those for me and they are wonderful and mine are worn out and my granny is gone and oh please would you make me one? Please?" I must have made 30 of them. Then I just kept on making them when I found some fabulous handmade soaps at my local farmers market. My husband made simple little wooden soap rests for the soap. Then I wrapped a soap with a cloth and tied it all on the soap rest with a bow and sent one to everyone in my family for Christmas, including the men and all 11 grandkids. They LOVED 'em. Just shows that what's old becomes new again. Oh, and now everyone just places orders with me.......
> ...


just rec. e-mail < TAHKI: " ultra-soft worsted cotton in 24 colors/100g skeins."
http://tahkistacycharles.com


----------



## mystic31714 (Dec 21, 2011)

Can i get info about knitting dishcloths for Africa. I love to knit them also, mindless knitting. Would love to get hooked up with a group that does them for charity. 
Knitted 6 of them for my sis, for Christmas, she raved and loved them so much that it got her knitting. She just sent me her first one. 
Now she is knitting them all the time and giving them as gifts also.


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/british-isles-cloth

Because you can make this one and I doubt you could buy it anywhere.


----------



## GoodWitchGlinda (Apr 20, 2011)

I like making washcloths to practice stitches and learn new techniques. 

My granddaughter loves the little cloths to dry her hands, wipe up after a snack, and uses clean ones to put her "baby" down for a nap. She has an easier time with the small cloth as her hands are small. I made flower shape ones for her to actually use in the tub and she loves them. Last year, I had a dozen or so and made face scrubbies (round simple crochet stitch) and took them to the flea market to sell. I came home with a pocket full of money and requested for special orders.


----------



## MsMac (Jan 13, 2011)

Rosenz said:


> Knit Diva said:
> 
> 
> > Exactly!!!
> ...


I love the ones I've made. Depending on the cotton yarn you use they are very soft and some become softer with washing (and using, of course) I use the size to learn new stitches before attempting to do the stitch on a larger project. That way if I mess up there's not much to undo and get right back into the learning curve. They're also a great size project to carry with you if you know you're going to be sitting around for a while.


----------



## CeceTX (Sep 22, 2011)

GoodWitchGlinda said:


> I like making washcloths to practice stitches and learn new techniques.
> 
> My granddaughter loves the little cloths to dry her hands, wipe up after a snack, and uses clean ones to put her "baby" down for a nap. She has an easier time with the small cloth as her hands are small. I made flower shape ones for her to actually use in the tub and she loves them. Last year, I had a dozen or so and made face scrubbies (round simple crochet stitch) and took them to the flea market to sell. I came home with a pocket full of money and requested for special orders.


Here's my foster sister's crocheted round one:
G Hook (if you crochet tight go up to even an I...she does)
4 ply cotton yarn such as Sugar 'n Cream

Round 1: Chain 4, join with slip stitch
Round 2: Ch 3 and work 11 dc in ring, join with SS
Round 3: Ch 3. DC in same stitch as Ch 3, then *DC in next stitch, 2 DC in next stitch. Repeat from * around, join with SS
Round 4: Ch 3. In BLO (from now on) *DC in next stitch, then 2 DC in the next stitch. Repeat from * around, join with SS
Round 5: Ch 3. *DC in next 2 stitches, then 2 DC in next stitch. Repeat from * around, join with SS
Round 6: Ch 3. *DC in next 3 stitches, then 2 DC in next stitch. Repeat from * around, join with SS
Note: Round 7 may be omitted if you want a smaller cloth. 
Round 7: Ch 3. *DC in next 3 stitches, then 2 DC in next stitch. Repeat from * around, join with SS
Round 8: Edging Round... Ch 3. SC in next stitch. Repeat around to make the edging. Fasten off and weave in ends.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern



CeceTX said:


> GoodWitchGlinda said:
> 
> 
> > I like making washcloths to practice stitches and learn new techniques.
> ...


----------



## newmansbest (Nov 20, 2011)

Look in the Mason Dixon book at the ball band dishcloth.It is fun and looks very intricate and complicated.The secret is it is really easy.So you look like you are an expert knitter .


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks for the patterns. Much appreciated. Patricia


----------



## dempseyleigh (Jun 23, 2011)

If you have to be convinced, then it's not worth the time to convince you. Either you like making washcloths or you don't. To each her own!


----------



## hannabavaria (Sep 25, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> I'm curious about your Walmart bag. Is there a chance you can post a picture of it in the Pictures section?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


more info/pic ,please?


----------



## magpies13 (May 16, 2011)

shockey said:


> magpies13 said:
> 
> 
> > I found a free pattern on Ravelry, "spa day facecloth" very nice waffle pattern by Anne Mancine. I have made both sizes in Ecru cotton and they are lovely.Pure white ones next..they will make a lovely Christmas Gift with some beautiful soap ( I used to paint flowers on soap in another life!) Sorry to use the C-word...I start early these days...too many memories of working late on Christmas eve
> ...


I am sure I have some decals knocking abou somewhere...thanks for reminding me!


----------



## fitterknitter (Oct 15, 2011)

We don't actually knit the cloths but design them and sell the calendar. 
The patterns in the calendar my be knit to sell for any charity or as a gift. 
It is a small amount but I'm a survivor and wanted to give back. $1000 is more than I can donate but I don't mind putting in the time to raise that much.


----------



## hannabavaria (Sep 25, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> This is one of my favorite round cloth patterns:
> http://www.mielkesfarm.com/dishclth.htm
> 
> thanks for the link : ) very pretty!
> ...


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

crochet_away said:


> A link for some of the converted hehehe
> http://www.groupepp.com/dishbout/
> dishcloth boutique


That's a great site. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## hannabavaria (Sep 25, 2011)

magpies13 said:


> I found a free pattern on Ravelry, "spa day facecloth" very nice waffle pattern by Anne Mancine. I have made both sizes in Ecru cotton and they are lovely.Pure white ones next..they will make a lovely Christmas Gift with some beautiful soap ( I used to paint flowers on soap in another life!) Sorry to use the C-word...I start early these days...too many memories of working late on Christmas eve
> to finish orders!


Been holding my question since pg. 1, hoping s.o. would bring up the issue of color bleeding when washed hot (don't use a dryer--hence hot h20 for sanitizing): I noticed your colors, ecru/whte., = b/c can be washed hot/bleached? make colored ones colorfast? Gifted some & got complaint re bleeding. ( used Peaches & Cream).


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

Been holding my question since pg. 1, hoping s.o. would bring up the issue of color bleeding when washed hot (don't use a dryer--hence hot h20 for sanitizing): I noticed your colors, ecru/whte., = b/c can be washed hot/bleached? make colored ones colorfast? Gifted some & got complaint re bleeding. ( used Peaches & Cream).[/quote]

Over the years..... the only ones that I ever had to 'Bleed' are the DARK colors ...... when I forget to pre-wash in warm water in the sink with vinegar.... The vinegar seems to set the color.


----------



## hannabavaria (Sep 25, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Rosenz said:
> 
> 
> > I have a dishwasher. And you cab buy sanitary ones at the supermarket. Seems a wate of time
> ...


There is an Native American crying for every tree killed to make your kitchen papers...

:thumbdown:


----------



## hannabavaria (Sep 25, 2011)

CBCAROL said:


> Been holding my question since pg. 1, hoping s.o. would bring up the issue of color bleeding when washed hot (don't use a dryer--hence hot h20 for sanitizing): I noticed your colors, ecru/whte., = b/c can be washed hot/bleached? make colored ones colorfast? Gifted some & got complaint re bleeding. ( used Peaches & Cream).


Over the years..... the only ones that I ever had to 'Bleed' are the DARK colors ...... when I forget to pre-wash in warm water in the sink with vinegar.... The vinegar seems to set the color.[/quote]

Thank you for your reply, cbcarol, do you add vin. to the prewash h20, or just in the rinse? I will certainly do that step w./ all future cloths. : )


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

hannabavaria said:


> CBCAROL said:
> 
> 
> > Over the years..... the only ones that I ever had to 'Bleed' are the DARK colors ...... when I forget to pre-wash in warm water in the sink with vinegar.... The vinegar seems to set the color.
> ...


I usually do it in the prewash ...... then their is no vinegar smell after it is dry.......


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

TXann said:


> 5 of the nurses and receptionists at the Cancer Clinic where I go have gone out of their way to make the past 4 years easier on me so as a thank you I found out the color scheme of each of their kitchens and made them each two dishcloths as a way of saying thank you.
> 
> All 5 ladies were so appreciative and I found that in some small way I could give back to them for their kindness and gracious help when I was going through a difficult time.
> 
> ...


HI Ann

I love that scarf in your picture...Is it a free pattern you can share?


----------



## TXann (Aug 13, 2011)

gina said:


> TXann said:
> 
> 
> > 5 of the nurses and receptionists at the Cancer Clinic where I go have gone out of their way to make the past 4 years easier on me so as a thank you I found out the color scheme of each of their kitchens and made them each two dishcloths as a way of saying thank you.
> ...


Hi Gina, this is where I got the pattern for the scarf in my picture. It is a YouTube tutorial. I watched it and then made the scarf.






If you make it you have to use the Kitchner Stitch for joining/grafting the garter stitch:






These are the threads I first posted with lots of info on how I knitted the scarf.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-53435-1.html

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-58896-1.html

Let me know if you need any more info.

Regards,

Ann


----------



## Marthasr (Apr 4, 2011)

I agree. Wash in vinegar water to set the color.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

What happens when your automatic dishwasher goes on the Fritz? Mine has been broke since January and I am sure glad I have all these handknitted dish cloths. Also gald there are just the 2 of us. Edith M


courier770 said:


> Lots of people like to knit or crochet them. I make spa cloths and wrap them around a fancy bar of soap for a stocking stuffer, but I don't do dish cloths. If it can't go in my dishwasher, I don't own it!


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

Rosenz said:


> camplaffalot said:
> 
> 
> > I make the simple garter stitch ones. They are part of my "idiot knitting" lineup - things that are super simple that I can knit while watching TV. In fact, I occasionally fall asleep while knitting them and just keep right on knitting! My husband comes over and shakes me awake and tells me "That's creepy!." LOL A tip if you get into making them: WalMart has a wonderful small project bag with little pockets for scissors and needles and stuff. It holds a lot more than it looks like it will. And it's a bargain at $6.95. I use a cane and this little bag is so easy to carry in the same hand as my cane. Really love it. I've got three of them: 1 for cloths, 1 for scarves, and 1 for baby hats. Just grab one and go. I occasionally just leave one in the car so I have knitting with me at all times!
> ...


I think that Hobby Lobby's "I love this cotton" yarn is softer than many of the others.. for spa / face cloths.


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

tjs067 said:


> I have not made any wash/dish clothes but would like to. I was left a stash of acrylic yarn when my mother passed on and I am trying to use it up. Money is tight and hope to buy some cotton soon as I do not think acrylic would be very soft for clother. I live out in a small town and we have no yarn shop, but Wal-Marts does heave yarn. Show to get some cotton soon because I am anxious to knit clothes. The only cotton I have found at my Wal-Mart is peaches and cream on a big spool. How many clothes can I get from a spool? Quite a few I would think.
> Happy Knitting!


You can get a ton of them out of one spool of Peaches and Cream. I have yet to finish a spool, but them I have multiple spools of different colors.. I have made about 4 or 5 out of one spool and it's not even 1/2 gone by my guess-timate.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

fitterknitter said:


> We don't actually knit the cloths but design them and sell the calendar.
> The patterns in the calendar my be knit to sell for any charity or as a gift.
> It is a small amount but I'm a survivor and wanted to give back. $1000 is more than I can donate but I don't mind putting in the time to raise that much.


I agree - the cause is worthwhile. I just offered to... hm, join with some designs? - if you need more. But since you already are 12 maybe you won't need more.


----------



## valj46 (Jul 25, 2011)

TXann said:


> gina said:
> 
> 
> > TXann said:
> ...


whats the best cotton yarn for babies wash flannels/wash cloths


----------



## hannabavaria (Sep 25, 2011)

CBCAROL said:


> hannabavaria said:
> 
> 
> > CBCAROL said:
> ...


Very good, cbcarol, thanks for the info--I'll be doing that from now on. : )


----------



## Lynda from Watford (Nov 15, 2011)

Rosenz said:


> I have a dishwasher. And you cab buy sanitary ones at the supermarket. Seems a wate of time
> 
> Convince me otherwise!


Please try one and join my Great British Dishcloth Survey which is also open to Australians and New Zealanders. Knit a dishcloth, use it as a face flannel for a few days then as a dishcloth and let me know what you think by the end of March. I will publish the results. I've knitted quite a few to give to friends and family to try and I just love knitting them. Plus I've made so many friends in the process!
Lynda, UK


----------



## Lynda from Watford (Nov 15, 2011)

fitterknitter said:


> Dishcloths are great to make and sell for charity too. I work with 12 other knitting designers to produce the Calendar of Hope for breast cancer research (www.armyofwomen.com). This is our 5th year and we raise over $1300 each year. All patterns in the calendars may be used to knit and sell for your favorite charity or give to someone who needs a lift. The calendars can be found at www.fitterknitter.com


Is it possible for a Brit to buy one? Can I donate in pounds sterling and, if so, how much should it be. As I'm knitting dishcloths like crazy I'd love to have more patterns and happy to help at the same time.
Lynda, UK


----------



## Lynda from Watford (Nov 15, 2011)

CeceTX said:


> Rosenz said:
> 
> 
> > deercreek said:
> ...


I love this pattern cos it's so easy and quick and I can knit one during the evening while watching tv.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Marthasr said:


> I agree. Wash in vinegar water to set the color.


What portion of vineger to water do you use? Or does it not matter. I was thinking more of just putting them in a sink filled with water and vineger, but wonder if it matters how much vinegar I use.


----------



## TXann (Aug 13, 2011)

valj46 said:


> whats the best cotton yarn for babies wash flannels/wash cloths


Different ones prefer different yarns.

I myself prefer 100% organic cotton in white for newborns. Their little skin can be so sensitive to dyes.

As for the color, I would opt for the white.

Most older children can use colors with no problem.


----------



## Sedona (Oct 3, 2011)

I do just that - put them in a sink with water and probably 1/2 - 1 cup of vinegar, I don't really measure, and let them soak until I remember to take them out.


BarbaraSD said:


> Marthasr said:
> 
> 
> > I agree. Wash in vinegar water to set the color.
> ...


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

Count me in. I will make two cloths: one with mercerized cotton and the other with a cotton/nylon blend and will post the results. This is a good idea. I wondered if people preferred Sugar and Cream to Peaches and Cream. I used one of these cotton yarns a year or so ago and didn't like the way it shrunk and how the cloth looked after washing and drying. It wasn't soft enough for a facecloth. So, I'll try another brand cotton and let you know the results. Thanks Patricia


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Thank you.



Sedona said:


> I do just that - put them in a sink with water and probably 1/2 - 1 cup of vinegar, I don't really measure, and let them soak until I remember to take them out.
> 
> 
> BarbaraSD said:
> ...


----------



## U P Sue (Jan 23, 2012)

re vinegar rinse: do you wash b/4 you gift them to others?


----------



## Sedona (Oct 3, 2011)

Yes, I always wash my knitted items before I gift them - baby blankets included. With the wash cloths, I partly dry them in the dryer, then lay them flat to finish drying.


U P Sue said:


> re vinegar rinse: do you wash b/4 you gift them to others?


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

grandma-s said:


> Here is a picture of my favorite pattern to make. Hopefully it will come through ok. The top right one is a Christmas type one that my friends love - they use them as doilies!!


Can you post a link to this pattern?


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

itg said:


> doris busley said:
> 
> 
> > this is the first thing i was able to knit and i thought it was some thing wonderful that my mum could use it and she did for nearly six months in all lots longer than shop ones and i still make them now almost 51 years later when i have the time they also make good floor clothes whan you have messy dogs men and children about they soak up much more than a mop so i am now teaching three of my great nieces to knit and they are just starting there first dish clothes they say that when they are done they will each give tham to some one who will look after the clothes as they will have taken them a little bit of time to make as gifts and i said that when i get something that some one has taken the time to make just for me i treasure it as it means they have spent time and in some cases trouble to make it i hold these gifts closer to my heart than somthing that has come frome the shops even if it is just a knitted dish cloth keep on knitting them no matter what others say if you like to use them thats all that there is to it ok
> ...


Look on Ravelry for Swiffer Mop Heads.. or just Swiffer and you will find patterns.. one that I have made is using the Ballband pattern.


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

shockey said:


> bbbg said:
> 
> 
> > I like to experiment and create new patterns without a guide. Cotton cloths are a great way to play. I also travel with them. Sometimes I make simple ones in the dark car while my husband is driving. I would never be so risky with a patterned sweater.
> ...


I found a ballcap with LED lights in the brim at either Lowe's or Home Depot.. works great.


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

Chickknitter9 said:


> What do you different that makes them "spa cloths"? I love that idea!
> 
> 
> courier770 said:
> ...


In my opinion, a spa cloth is 'fancier'. I use the plainer ones in the kitchen and the fancy ones in the bath.. but I also have some fancy ones in the kitchen that I use to take hot bowls out of the microwave, and to rest under a hot bowl or plate when eating in front of the tv in the front toom... sometimes those dishes are HOT!! I have found that Hobby Lobby I Love This Cotton brand is softer and finer than the usual ones.


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

Rosenz said:


> deercreek said:
> 
> 
> > They make great gifts for anyone. And there is tons of free patterns.
> ...


I suggest cotton or cotton/linen blend for absorbancy and durability.


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

CeceTX said:


> Rosenz said:
> 
> 
> > deercreek said:
> ...


Well, I have knitted some 'like' dishcloths out of wool on purpose (made them extra large) and now I have several felted potholders.. which is what I was going for.. they are great.. I love felted potholders.. but for dishcloths? Definitely cotton.


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

hannabavaria said:


> magpies13 said:
> 
> 
> > I found a free pattern on Ravelry, "spa day facecloth" very nice waffle pattern by Anne Mancine. I have made both sizes in Ecru cotton and they are lovely.Pure white ones next..they will make a lovely Christmas Gift with some beautiful soap ( I used to paint flowers on soap in another life!) Sorry to use the C-word...I start early these days...too many memories of working late on Christmas eve
> ...


I usually prewash before gifting with vinegar.. sets the colors..


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> Marthasr said:
> 
> 
> > I agree. Wash in vinegar water to set the color.
> ...


I estimate about 1/2 to 1 cup per wash load.. don't need much.. and I add it to the 'bleach' cycle.. never have had them smell like vinegar.. vinegar aroma fades after a few minutes anyway, even when using it to wash floors or counters..


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

Show to get some cotton soon because I am anxious to knit clothes. The only cotton I have found at my Wal-Mart is peaches and cream on a big spool. How many clothes can I get from a spool? Quite a few I would think.
Happy Knitting![/quote]

You can get a ton of them out of one spool of Peaches and Cream. I have yet to finish a spool, but them I have multiple spools of different colors.. I have made about 4 or 5 out of one spool and it's not even 1/2 gone by my guess-timate.[/quote]

If I remember right, I have gotten as many as 15-18 dishcloths out of ONE CONE....... I get at least 2 out of one of the regular variegated skeins of 'peaches 'n cream' cotton yarn......& sometimes 3, when I use larger needles......


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

I am so pleased. I made my sister a bath washcloth and added a bar of soap for her birthday last year. Last night she asked me if I had any more of the cotton yarn (if she only knew!!) and when I told her I did she asked if I would make her another. She said she loves using them in the shower.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

And speaking of washcloths. Has anyone made the diagonal cloth (start with 4 stitches and increase to 40 or so and then decrease). I want to do one where one half is one color and the other half (decrease side) is another. How do you hide/work in the ends? I know they don't have to be perfect but still want it to look nice for a gift.


----------



## honeydewhaven (Mar 24, 2011)

glacy1 said:


> tjs067 said:
> 
> 
> > I have not made any wash/dish clothes but would like to. I was left a stash of acrylic yarn when my mother passed on and I am trying to use it up. Money is tight and hope to buy some cotton soon as I do not think acrylic would be very soft for clother. I live out in a small town and we have no yarn shop, but Wal-Marts does heave yarn. Show to get some cotton soon because I am anxious to knit clothes. The only cotton I have found at my Wal-Mart is peaches and cream on a big spool. How many clothes can I get from a spool? Quite a few I would think.
> ...


I get 13 to 14 out of each spool.


----------



## jjane139 (Mar 16, 2011)

BarbaraSD: Yes, I have done dozens of these. I change to the second color when I start the first decrease row. Just weave the ends however you normally do when changing colors. If you could learn the Russian join, that would be even better, if it works with cotton.

I knit for charity all the time (hardly ever for anything else), and this same pattern, which is so easy it is almost a non-pattern, works for afghans of any size. I usually use two colors, changing when the first color is used up. I learned to use the darker color first because dark yarn weighs more per yard than light yarn; I used to run out of the dark before I was finished, if that was the second color.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Thank you for responding. I tried one time to do the Russian join but when changing to another color it is hard to get the new color started in right place with the Russian join. I guess I just shouldn't be so finicky. After all it is "only" a bath rag and going to my sister. Maybe practice will make perfect-er.



jjane139 said:


> BarbaraSD: Yes, I have done dozens of these. I change to the second color when I start the first decrease row. Just weave the ends however you normally do when changing colors. If you could learn the Russian join, that would be even better, if it works with cotton.
> 
> I knit for charity all the time (hardly ever for anything else), and this same pattern, which is so easy it is almost a non-pattern, works for afghans of any size. I usually use two colors, changing when the first color is used up. I learned to use the darker color first because dark yarn weighs more per yard than light yarn; I used to run out of the dark before I was finished, if that was the second color.


----------



## sewinglelly (Dec 4, 2011)

Hi I am from Kamloops and would like to make some of the dishcloths for Africa. How can I get this info to send it to them do you know?


----------



## Rosenz (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks for all the great patterns everyone. You are all great and so generous with your time.

Rose


----------



## Rosenz (Mar 7, 2012)

jjane139 said:


> BarbaraSD: Yes, I have done dozens of these. I change to the second color when I start the first decrease row. Just weave the ends however you normally do when changing colors. If you could learn the Russian join, that would be even better, if it works with cotton.
> 
> I knit for charity all the time (hardly ever for anything else), and this same pattern, which is so easy it is almost a non-pattern, works for afghans of any size. I usually use two colors, changing when the first color is used up. I learned to use the darker color first because dark yarn weighs more per yard than light yarn; I used to run out of the dark before I was finished, if that was the second color.


It is the New Zealander here asking questions. What is the Russian join. I wld love to know.how to do that.


----------



## Lynda from Watford (Nov 15, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> And speaking of washcloths. Has anyone made the diagonal cloth (start with 4 stitches and increase to 40 or so and then decrease). I want to do one where one half is one color and the other half (decrease side) is another. How do you hide/work in the ends? I know they don't have to be perfect but still want it to look nice for a gift.


I did one of these when I was practising. Weaving the ends was ok as I just did them on the same colour side but the 'changeover row' was half and half and looked a bit odd. I gave it to someone to test for my dishcloth survey and she liked it and asked for another one to match her bathroom!


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

LEE1313 said:


> www.sugarcream.com
> 
> But I think you can find it other places also.
> Maybe just look for cotton yarn and see what you find.
> ...


Do you have a spotlight store? Try there! :thumbup:


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Rosenz said:


> jjane139 said:
> 
> 
> > BarbaraSD: Yes, I have done dozens of these. I change to the second color when I start the first decrease row. Just weave the ends however you normally do when changing colors. If you could learn the Russian join, that would be even better, if it works with cotton.
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YIeZCTKWewUhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YIeZCTKWewU




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=01O3qC6GH8I
w.youtube.com/watch?v=01O3qC6GH8I


----------



## g-mom (Mar 1, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> And speaking of washcloths. Has anyone made the diagonal cloth (start with 4 stitches and increase to 40 or so and then decrease). I want to do one where one half is one color and the other half (decrease side) is another. How do you hide/work in the ends? I know they don't have to be perfect but still want it to look nice for a gift.


This picture is an example of two yarns put together by a Russian join.
(www.knittinganyway.com)
Hope this is what you were asking about.
Sorry I'll try to get the picture sent...


----------



## g-mom (Mar 1, 2011)

g-mom said:


> BarbaraSD said:
> 
> 
> > And speaking of washcloths. Has anyone made the diagonal cloth (start with 4 stitches and increase to 40 or so and then decrease). I want to do one where one half is one color and the other half (decrease side) is another. How do you hide/work in the ends? I know they don't have to be perfect but still want it to look nice for a gift.
> ...


----------



## wagski1 (Oct 6, 2011)

how is a spa cloth different from a dish cloth or face cloth(and I don't mean the uses for it)? thanks


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

When did K Mart start carrying yarn again? I have not been to a K Mart in years for the simple reason that they stopped carrying it. Edith M


CBCAROL said:


> fibertrix said:
> 
> 
> > I havew made a few of these and I love them. So much better than chux or wetex for wiping down the bench and that dribble under the kettle. It's not so easy to get cotton over here, I grab any that I find at garage sales and make some funny one offs. Try Trademe or Spotlight, I don't know if Kmart would have any. Ring around first. No-one on the Westcoast stocks it. Be warned-it's addictive LOL
> ...


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

I always soak first in a vinegar and water solution. About a half cup of vinegar to a quart or so of water. It helps. I also wash with other dark colors just in case. Never had a problem. Edith M


hannabavaria said:


> magpies13 said:
> 
> 
> > I found a free pattern on Ravelry, "spa day facecloth" very nice waffle pattern by Anne Mancine. I have made both sizes in Ecru cotton and they are lovely.Pure white ones next..they will make a lovely Christmas Gift with some beautiful soap ( I used to paint flowers on soap in another life!) Sorry to use the C-word...I start early these days...too many memories of working late on Christmas eve
> ...


----------



## g-mom (Mar 1, 2011)

Edith M said:


> I always soak first in a vinegar and water solution. About a half cup of vinegar to a quart or so of water. It helps. I also wash with other dark colors just in case. Never had a problem. Edith M
> 
> 
> hannabavaria said:
> ...


Debbie Bliss cotton DK: first rinse warm water = slight bleeding, second rinse cool wter, half cup vinegar = no bleeding
sugar n creme/ peaches n creme: Never noticed any bleeding, but I do rinse dark colors in 1/2 C vinegar + cool water, just to give color more resilience.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

You did a really nice job joining the two colors.



g-mom said:


> g-mom said:
> 
> 
> > BarbaraSD said:
> ...


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

Heres my jump onto the bandwagon. They're a quick easy project that teaches stitches, can be made with nearly anything you want knit into them and make wonderful gifts. just go to www.dishandwashclothmania.com, pick out one to try and make it. Then come back and tell us how convinced you are not hehehehe!


----------



## valj46 (Jul 25, 2011)

g-mom said:


> Edith M said:
> 
> 
> > I always soak first in a vinegar and water solution. About a half cup of vinegar to a quart or so of water. It helps. I also wash with other dark colors just in case. Never had a problem. Edith M
> ...


Never knew about vinegar as my mother always used salt in the final rinse


----------



## wetfeet2 (Sep 14, 2011)

Okay, that's just mean! I went there and got lost for a couple of hours. Gonna have to pack a lunch and go back! lol
Kristine


DeeDeeF said:


> Heres my jump onto the bandwagon. They're a quick easy project that teaches stitches, can be made with nearly anything you want knit into them and make wonderful gifts. just go to www.dishandwashclothmania.com, pick out one to try and make it. Then come back and tell us how convinced you are not hehehehe!


----------



## wetfeet2 (Sep 14, 2011)

When my Uncle Bill was in the Merchant Marines, they used to throw a bucket on a rope over the side and haul up the salt water to set the dye for their macrame. It might depend on the dye or the fiber. I don't know, but I'm sure some one will chime in.
Kristine
[/quote]
Never knew about vinegar as my mother always used salt in the final rinse[/quote]


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

wagski1 said:


> how is a spa cloth different from a dish cloth or face cloth(and I don't mean the uses for it)? thanks


Not much difference.. For me, it's the design. I give spa cloths as well as dishcloths as gifts, and let them decide if they want to use them in the kitchen or bath.

Personally, I use my plain diagonal knitted square ones (Grandmother's favorite on Ravelry) for the dishes and the fancier ones for the bath/spa and as plate/bowl holders when carrying a hot dish from the microwave.

The fancier/prettier ones are usually thicker and are great for insulation between the hot dish and my tender fingers. I eat in the living room in front of the tv often, so it keeps my fingers from being burnt or sore. I have a stack in the kitchen, both pretty and plain, so I can choose.

However, to take hot PANS out of the OVEN, I have some larger knitted WOOL ones that I felted for that purpose. They are GREAT as a hot pad.. My fingers never get burnt through those felted wool pads. Just make a plain square one out of wool, felt it in the washer, and block it to dry after the wash, and it's good to go. I made several using a log cabin pattern, and they look so good. Make great gifts too.


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

valj46 said:


> g-mom said:
> 
> 
> > Edith M said:
> ...


Salt works too. I've used both.


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

I finish my dark or bright dyed cloths with a cold water soak in heavily salted water, a rinse in vinegar, then a clear rinse. That usually sets the dye from bleeding much more. Washing & drying should be done on perm press or less but even then some may need a bit of tugging when you fold them.


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

wetfeet2 said:


> Okay, that's just mean! I went there and got lost for a couple of hours. Gonna have to pack a lunch and go back! lol
> Kristine
> 
> 
> ...


 :twisted: I know I've been through two reams of paper and had to refill ink from new ones - I adore that site!


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Question about vinegar rinse: Do you use white vinegar or cider vinegar or does it not matter?



valj46 said:


> g-mom said:
> 
> 
> > Edith M said:
> ...


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> Question about vinegar rinse: Do you use white vinegar or cider vinegar or does it not matter?
> 
> I usually use 'white vinegar' because I always have that in the house...... BUT I really do not think that it matters.......


----------



## Rosenz (Mar 7, 2012)

Irish maggie said:


> LEE1313 said:
> 
> 
> > www.sugarcream.com
> ...


Yes, we do.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Thank you for responding.



CBCAROL said:


> BarbaraSD said:
> 
> 
> > Question about vinegar rinse: Do you use white vinegar or cider vinegar or does it not matter?
> ...


----------



## Isabel (Mar 15, 2011)

If you want a pattern: I use 10" #7 needles, worsted weight cotton. Cast on 32 stitches, knit 28 rows or more in garter stitch, bind off. I did 30 for a women's retreat, and used a whole cone for a niece who absolutely loves the things. Did all of these while attending football games in which a nephew played, through high school and college. (Got quite a reputation!) I don't give a fig about football, and I only watched when Caleb had the ball, but you can almost do these things blindfolded anyway!


----------



## AuntVay (Jun 26, 2011)

Yes, Rosenz, I make washcloths, not dishcloths. I love the feel of the scrubby cotton in seed stitch especially. I don't happen to like to wash dishes with a dishcloth, preferring a sponge or a scrubby, both of which can go in the dishwasher when dirty. My first washcloths are really too big, and have become too long over time -- miscalculation, no, learning by doing. However, no one else in the family will use them, so I have always have a supply for me.


----------



## tootsie001 (Jan 23, 2011)

I made some dishcloths that were too large. I gave them to my daughter. She has a dog and needs to wipe up after his being outside or drinking from his water bowl. She got a swifter to use for this purpose. Useless, if you run out of the swifter wipes. Now she uses these dishcloths, sprayed with diluted fabreeze cleaner to clean up after messy marvin. Makes everything smell wonderful. A quick rinse in the utility sink and ready for the next mess. There is a use for everything, we just have to find it.


----------



## Rosenz (Mar 7, 2012)

AuntVay said:


> Yes, Rosenz, I make washcloths, not dishcloths. I love the feel of the scrubby cotton in seed stitch especially. I don't happen to like to wash dishes with a dishcloth, preferring a sponge or a scrubby, both of which can go in the dishwasher when dirty. My first washcloths are really too big, and have become too long over time -- miscalculation, no, learning by doing. However, no one else in the family will use them, so I have always have a supply for me.


Thanks for that. I will do some as Xmas Gifts. Thabks everyone.


----------



## Rosenz (Mar 7, 2012)

glacy1 said:


> wagski1 said:
> 
> 
> > how is a spa cloth different from a dish cloth or face cloth(and I don't mean the uses for it)? thanks
> ...


What is your diagonal pattern


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

Rosenz said:


> glacy1 said:
> 
> 
> > wagski1 said:
> ...


It's a pattern on Ravelry. It's the most basic of dishcloths other than just straight across square. It's also easy to make. It's also been around forever. Decades.. 
Have fun!!
Gloria

http://www.groupepp.com/dishbout/kpatterns/grfavorite.html

Grandmother's Favorite Dishcloth
Designer: Unknown

Rating: Easy

Materials: Sugar and Cream yarn; Size 6 or 7 needles (US)
Instructions: 
Cast on 4 stitches
Row 1: Knit 4
Row 2: Knit 2, yarn over, knit across the row.
Repeat Row 2 until you have 44 stitches on the needle.
Row 3: Knit 1, Knit 2 together, yarn over, knit 2 together, knit to the end of the row.
Repeat Row 3 until you have 4 stitches on the needle.
You can now either bind off or do a round of single crochet and make a little loop of chain stitches in one corner so you can hang the cloth to dry when you are finished using it.


----------



## Rosenz (Mar 7, 2012)

I am in hospital and left too quick to briung knitting. I have one arm hooked up to an. IV so would be difficult 

Rosenz


----------



## dottie2 (Mar 22, 2011)

Rosenz said:


> I am in hospital and left too quick to briung knitting. I have one arm hooked up to an. IV so would be difficult
> 
> Rosenz


Please get well quickly!!


----------

